# Amplificador 400W Melody, alguien lo armó?



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 26, 2007)

Hola, me gusta la electrónica y el audio y ya armé varios amplificador pero siempre quiero un poco más de potencia y ya me quedé sin circuitos para armar y no me queda otra que encarar al "THE BIG ONE"
En varias páginas aparece un amplificador de 400W (el archivo es una imagen sin demasiados detalles que en el fondo dice Melody), con salida de 4 transistores MJ15003 y 4 MJ15004, una verdadera bestia que no me animo a armar sin saber antes si a otro le funcionó.
El problema es que no estoy seguro de entender cómo funciona este amp, ya que de entrada tiene 2 amplificador diferenciales y la retroalimentación que tiene le fija una ganancia muy baja que ahora no me acuerdo de cuanto es pero no alcanza para llegar a los 400W, tampoco dice la impedancia de carga pero por mis cálculos depende más de la fuente que de los transistores que entre los cuatro aguantarían 80A!!

Bueno, espero que me ayuden, ya armé el PCB pero me falta el coraje para meterle los componentes!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 26, 2007)

SI francisco aca en el foro hay un usuario que lo armo y lo publico con gran detalle


Buscando...


edit:

aca esta   

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/funciona-amplificador-melody-400w-2757/

*Ah si tienes el pcb postealo y un par de fotos ayudaria*

suerte


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 26, 2007)

Gracias, soy de Junin y hace poco me vine a estudiar a capital, cuando vaya para Junin me traigo todos los archivos y los posteo.
Es el diseño con transistores bipolares tipo TO-3, que van montados sobre el disipador fuera de la placa por lo que pude reducirla a 10x15cm. Ya va a llegar


----------



## capitanp (Mar 27, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, soy de Junin y hace poco me vine a estudiar a capital, cuando vaya para Junin me traigo todos los archivos y los posteo.
> Es el diseño con transistores bipolares tipo TO-3, que van montados sobre el disipador fuera de la placa por lo que pude reducirla a 10x15cm. Ya va a llegar



no te conviene montar los transistores fuera de una placa ya que se manejan corrientes considerables,deberias mantener la simetria de los conductores y pistas en la salida de potencia para evitar que un transistor "trabaje"mas que otro


----------



## hans bautista (Jun 5, 2007)

HOLAS man soy hans bautista, mira yo tambien quiero armas esa bestia de 400w/8ohm.,520w/4ohm. de serie tripotmelody ,y eh conseguido ya mucha información por ejm:
-amplificador profecional de baja distorsion (menor al 0.2%maxima)
-entrada diferencial tipo "super diferencial" con dos transistores para cada semiciclo de onda,tipo pnp y npn(lo que consigue que se tenga muy poca distorcion)
-voltaje de alimentacion 70volt.
-corriente de consumo 12 amplificador monocanal,23amp. version stereo (para optimo funcionamiento)
-requiere un pre-amplificador de distorsion muy baja(entre 0.008%)
-ademas un disipador conveniente ademas de instalase un ventilador para su adecuado funcionamiento.

pero....no consigo que la marca MELODY me suelte rapido la calibracion de dicho amp.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hermanos estoy armando este amplificador y diseñando el circuito impreso encontre un error en este y es problema del programa pcb wizard que tiene invertidas la base y colector, me explico cuando le di correr al programa este confunde base con colector, no se como corregir este problemita en el programa, lo unico que hice fue cambiar los pines en el diagrama esquemático. Puede ser este un inconveniente que se le haya presentado a otro compañeros. Les dejo esta inquietud


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 26, 2007)

jhonrafael23 dijo:
			
		

> Hermanos estoy armando este amplificador y diseñando el circuito impreso encontre un error en este y es problema del programa pcb wizard que tiene invertidas la base y colector, me explico cuando le di correr al programa este confunde base con colector, no se como corregir este problemita en el programa, lo unico que hice fue cambiar los pines en el diagrama esquemático. Puede ser este un inconveniente que se le haya presentado a otro compañeros. Les dejo esta inquietud



Si, es la unica solucion que yo encontre. Otra mejor es pasarse al Multisim 10 o cualquier versión que traiga el circuit designer, es muy bueno. Otro muy bueno es el OrCAD


----------



## Gabf (Jun 26, 2007)

El multisim tiene circuit designer? desde que version ? 

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola, yo tengo la edision 10, es de National Instruments. Trae el multisim, el circuit designer y el trazador de pistas. No se desde que version lo trae


----------



## Gabf (Jun 27, 2007)

y lo armaron? Yo me acuerdo qeu hace un tiempo habia un post de este mismo amplificador y lo ahbian armado , pero decian que era caro demasiado o algo asi 

Saludo


----------



## hans bautista (Jun 30, 2007)

jhonrafael23 dijo:
			
		

> Hermanos estoy armando este amplificador y diseñando el circuito impreso encontre un error en este y es problema del programa pcb wizard que tiene invertidas la base y colector, me explico cuando le di correr al programa este confunde base con colector, no se como corregir este problemita en el programa, lo unico que hice fue cambiar los pines en el diagrama esquemático. Puede ser este un inconveniente que se le haya presentado a otro compañeros. Les dejo esta inquietud




mira man sobre si los terminales de los transistores estan "mal conectados"(invertidos o cualquier otra mala conexion)no  lo es ...
  mira varon ese amplificador version melody de 400w trabaja en una configuracion muy curiosa y poco conocida llamada SUPER DIFERENCIAL (version en diagramas para amplificador usados en sonido acustico y de hi-fi)utilizando transistores de tipo pnp y npn para amplificar cada medio semiciclo de señal (npn para semiciclo + y viceversa)puesto que toda señal de audio es alterna(con 1/2 semiciclo"+"y irremediablemente seguido de otro 1/2 "-")y por ello los dos tipo de transistores al mismo tiempo obteniendo asi sonido de alta pureza(siempre en cuando sea armado y calibrado de manera adecuada)
  a diferencia de los amplificador comunes con un solo tipo de transistor(tipo pnp o solo npn pero no juntos)para entrada diferencial y amplificando solo 1/2 semiciclo obteniendo el otro 1/2 semiciclo (+ ò -)por diodos o por el uso de par complementario (pnp y npn)solo en la etapa de salida y por diferencia de corrientes (puesto que los semiciclos son una replica exacta solo con diferente polaridad obtenerlo asi es facil,economico pero no apropiado )
  en el diagrama se configuran los transistores para amplificar 1/2 semiciclo deacuerdo a las caracteristicas de cada uno y en la etapa de salida atacar a los parlantes de manera adecuada (con su respectivo transistor de estabilizacion termica para que no pase una temperatura peligrosa)todos los colectores de los tipo pnp van conectados a -vcc y los colectores de los tipo npn a +vcc exepto tr5,tr6,tr7,tr8que van conectados a los emisores de los diferenciales

cuidense...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 6, 2007)

En realidad no hay una separación de semiciclos. Casi todos los amplificador amplifican la señal entera. Generalmente con una sola etapa diferencial en la entrada pero después se "separan" los semiciclos por diferencia de corriente como decís, en la etapa de salida. Tampoco es que se separa el semiciclo, el otro transistor sigue conduciendo una ligera corriente de reposo.
La etapa doble diferencial que tiene este, también mueve la salida por diferencia de corrientes; la mayoria de los amplificador de este nivel de complejidad lo hacen. Están los profesionales como QSC que usan una configuración completamente diferente pero en definitiva, es muy raro -por no decir que no existe- encontrar un diseño que separe a los dos semiciclos y los trate por separado ni mucho menos, que tome sólo un semiciclo y que simule el otro, ya que no tienen por qué ser iguales


----------



## hans bautista (Jul 15, 2007)

al busdcar información sobre el amplificadoricador melody 400w encontre algunas cosas;bueno respeto lo que pienzas pero solo quiero decir que la señal de audio es simetricas(+1vpp siempre esta acompañado de -1vpp) porque si no se podria reproducir el sonido puestio que onda onda de sonido es resultado de 2 semiciclos iguales pero con diferente polaridad y como un transistor ya sea de tipo pnp o npn solo entra en y por eso el diseño del amplificador con dos entradas diferencialesconduccion cuando una señal de polaridad adecuada(positivo en caso de npn o negativo en caso de pnp)
ademas tengo mas diagramas de la firma melody sobre mas amplificador con entradas super-diferenciales(con transistores pnp y npn al mismo tiempo)y ademas de la forma de diseño de tales amplificador y su principio de funcionamiento(poco conocido hasta poco)si quiere te lo puedo facilitar....


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 15, 2007)

Hola. Tambien respeto tus opiniones, de eso no cabe duda.
No veo la dificultad de los amplificador melody o al menos de los diseños que vi incluyendo este de 400W. Es casi la misma estructura con sus modificaciones.
Respecto a la simetria en la señal, puede que no sea simétrica ¿Qué pasa con una señal diente de sierra? No es simétrica


----------



## hans bautista (Jul 17, 2007)

bueno al señal de sincronismo llamada comunmente "diente de sierrra" es especialmente diseñado para contener 2 o mas señales a la vez (bajo en mismo principio de la señal multiplex de radio fm stereo)
   como tu dices es asimetrica por esta razon,si no te has fijado bien se usa una transistor del tipo pnp para separar las señales para horizontal y para vertical y un transistor de tipo npn para amplificar la señal de video [puesto que el semiciclo"+"contiene señal de video y el semiciclo"-"contiene la señal para sincronismo(ademas para que no se mezclen horizontal y vertical se usan diferentes frecuencias para luego ser separadas mediante trampas de r-c y diodos) y asi se evita que ambas señales se mezclen, si un transistor amplificara ambas señales la señal de video estaria mezclada con pulsos de "low frecuency" y "higt frecuency" lo que nos daria como resultado un monton de rayas y luces en el tubo de imagen,pero volviendo al tema las entrada superdiferencial del amplificador melody de 400w(tengo mas de 20 amplificador con entradas similares), en audio la señal es simetrica porque sino no completaria una vibracion completa del parlante[prueva amplificando la señal "diente de serrucho" en tu amplificador con entrada super diferencial(pero saca los condensadores de corte sino no amplificaria nada porque la señal es de alta frecuancia y la frecuencia limite del mj15003 y mj15004  es de 2MHTZ pero creo que es suficiente para amplificar parte de la señal)y te daras cuenta que una señal asimetrica no es adecuada para producir sonido(los amplificador de audio con entrada diferencial con un solo tipo transistor,como ya dije obtinen la otra fase al usar un par complementario de transistores -cuando uno conduce el otro entra en corte y viceversa-y asi hay sonido,pero los amplificadorfcadores con super diferencial(dos tipos de transistores)amplifican cada uno su respectiva fase-solo hay interaccion entre señales para lograr la estabilizacion termica,y en el "out"del amplificador y asi se obtiene una señal limpia/distorcion menor al 0.008%/W generalmente]


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 17, 2007)

¿Hablamos de audio a video?
Un amplificador diferencial con dos transistores del mismo tipo amplifica justamente la diferencia de error entre dos señales. Esta parte no detecta que parte es semiciclo positivo y que parte es negativo porque la señal de audio viene ceca de los 0V y el diferencial está alimentado con +-Vcc, osea es como que amplificara una alterna montada sobre una contínua.
Después se separan por diferencia de corriente en la etapa de ganancia de tensión donde se usa un generador de corriente constante o un espejo de corriente.
El hecho de que tenga dos diferenciales a la entrada reduce el offset porque evita poner un generador de corriente o un espejo en la etapa siguiente y aumenta la respuesta en frecuencia superior.

Todo esto surgió porque dijiste que los amplificador con un solo diferencial amplificaban un semiciclo y lo copiaba para el semiciclo opuesto. Me gustaría saber donde está guardada la señal hasta que termina un semiciclo y empieza el otro.

Son amplificador clase AB. La primer etapa es clase A, osea que amplifica toda la señal montada sobre una componente de continua para evitar cruces. La parte B se hace más adelante y el cruce se evita con multiplicadores de Vbe pero esa es otra historia. Me gustaría que nos dijeras cómo funciona un amplificador para ver si nos entendemos


----------



## tupolev (Sep 16, 2007)

Este amplificador lo monté hace 2 años, en las 2 versiones 200 y 400 w. Funciona muy bién los dos, pero con el de 400 as de tener los MJ15003/15004 originales, por que si no se estropearán, debido a los 140 v que circulan por ellos (a mi me pasó en un canal que llevaba estos falsificados.Paso el enlace a la pagina donde los puse y con otro Nik. 
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1056829#post1056829 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

tupolev, sin querer me solucionaste un problema de información que tenia al postear esa direccion.

! ! Gracias ¡ ¡


----------



## crazysound (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola muchachos, yo he armado el melody de 400W varias veces y siempre se me han quemado los tr de salida con bajo nivel de audio. Creo que encontré mi error: he leído en el foro que estos tienen que aguantar la tensión total de la fuente, o sea 140V. Yo pensaba que solo los 70V de c/rama. Y siempre usé los MJ15001/2 ó MJ15003/4 que soportan justo 140V. 

Espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 14, 2007)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos, yo he armado el melody de 400W varias veces y siempre se me han quemado los tr de salida con bajo nivel de audio. Creo que encontré mi error: he leído en el foro que estos tienen que aguantar la tensión total de la fuente, o sea 140V. Yo pensaba que solo los 70V de c/rama. Y siempre usé los MJ15001/2 ó MJ15003/4 que soportan justo 140V.
> 
> Espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias.



Hola. No creo que se vuelen por tensión, ya que están justo. Supongo que el problema debe ser la corriente de reposo, probablemente sea demasiado alta.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 17, 2007)

el potenciometro de 1k para que es
¿tiene que estar en cierta posición o es de "probar y quemar algo"
y de cuanto tiene que ser el transformador antes de rectificar la corriente por que eso de la raiz de 2 y formulas apenas las entiendo

Buen foro
gracias
Tacatomon


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 18, 2007)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> y de cuanto tiene que ser el transformador antes de rectificar la corriente por que eso de la raiz de 2 y formulas apenas las entiendo



Hola. Si querés saber la tensión en alterna que necesitás, sólo tenés que dividir la continua por la raíz de 2 que es más o menos 1.4

Osea, si necesitás 70VDC:

70V / 1.4 = 50V

Con 50V alternos rectificados llegás a los 70V continuos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2007)

Gracias por respoder Francisco

otra duda que me akeja es que si 

por ejemplo segun lei que este amplificador para que trabaje bien necesita 12A de corriente
y mi pregunta es que si le pongo por ejem 16A se dañaria? al ponerlo a 8 Ohm que pasaria con la corriente de sobra? dañaria los transistores?
Hay algon inconveniente en usar la contraparte de los MJ Los C y su complementario krero que esos aguantan mas voltaje    

gracias y saludos  desde Mexico
Tacatomon


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola.
El amplificador toma la corriente que necesite, si tu fuente le puede dar más, no pasa nada.
Es como la red domiciliaria: vos le enchufás un artefacto y consume sólo lo que necesita.

No sé de qué transistores hablás, pero verificá en las hojas de datos que sean compatibles.

Suerte


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2007)

Que bien ya podre dormir, gracias, ahora hay que mandar a hacer el transformador y voala 400W
ota cosa es que si el potenciometro de 1k en el eskematico es kritico a cuanto tiene que estar   para que con esta información puedar armarlo tranqui  
y esto mismo pregumte en el hilo del STk 4048 lo voy a borrar je
gracias por todo
Tacatomon in the Wall

PD: me referia a los TRs que vienen el el diagrama original desde la pagina de pablin.com
y son C2922 y A1216 sustitutos de los conocidos MJ15003 y004, los primeros son de una V de 200 V!


----------



## microtronic (Dic 14, 2007)

amigos una pregunta de que potencia y amperaje debe ser el transformador que voltaje debe ser el secundario.. a por cierto aqui en vzla es de 110 vac..este otra pregunta en el esquematico ahi colocan como posibles transistores de potencia a los 2SC2922,2SA1216 y MJ15003,2,MJ15004 cual de estos tiene mejor desempeño?...que valor deben llevar los fusibles en la parte de regulacion?

salu2


----------



## cronos (Ene 3, 2008)

hola mmicrotronic, el transformador que use es de 10 A de 50+50 de salida, y aqui en mexico la alimentacion es de 120v si no me equivoco.  


aqui les dejo unas fotos de amplificador acabado.  
lo probe el 24 con unos subwoofers, uno de 18" y otro 15" que por su puesto solo se ocupaban de las bajas frecuencias, quedo perfecto acompañando a otro amplificador que se encargaba de los medios y altos. Para mi sono muy bien y fuerte, y mi vecina parece que opino lo mismo, eso creo por que nos fue a tocar que le bajaramos ya que no podia dormir, tal vez si por que ya eran las cinco de la mañana.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 4, 2008)

alguien sabe como se calibra
Seria de gran ayuda
ya que solo me falta esto ultimo

Gracias

Tacatomon


----------



## cronos (Ene 4, 2008)

hola, aqui les dejo el pcb, pero la etapa de salida donde van los transistores lo puse aparte asi como la bobina.

no se como se calibra con exactitud, solo se que espera regular la corriente en reposo, y evitar que se sobrecalienten los transistores, lo puse a trabajar y note que no se calentaban y lo deje asi mas o menos a la mitad del control (como a 600 ohms). no se mucho de electronica asi que casi todo lo experimento en el camino. 8)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2008)

oye cronos veo que tu transformador lo encargaste de intra puebla y veo que si salen buenos pero cuanto costo el puro transformador, dicen que salen caros

Gracias
Tacatomon


----------



## cronos (Ene 6, 2008)

hola tacatomon, si lo encargue en intra me salio en 1400 pesos. pero este precio fue sin envio ya que yo fui hasta el taller por el, tambien debes de tomar en cuenta que todo sube de un mes a otro.

puedes mandarle una pregunta en mercado libre o ahi mismo esta su correo y le puedes mandar un correo directo.


----------



## carlos3333 (Ene 18, 2008)

Hola.     Alguien  podria  envirme  las pcb' del circuito de 400w,  el   amigo  cevv,  tambien  las  pidio  pero  no se si las  consiguió.
      Si  alguien  las posee,  por  favor  enviemela,   estoy  muy  gustoso  del  circuito  porque  es  muy  bueno  y  se que  la  distorsición  es muy  baja_   casi  cero.
     bueno  espero  me  puedan  ayudar  al  respecto.


----------



## thenot (Dic 22, 2008)

carlos3333 dijo:
			
		

> Hola.     Alguien  podria  envirme  las pcb' del circuito de 400w,  el   amigo  cevv,  tambien  las  pidio  pero  no se si las  consiguió.
> Si  alguien  las posee,  por  favor  enviemela,   estoy  muy  gustoso  del  circuito  porque  es  muy  bueno  y  se que  la  distorsición  es muy  baja_   casi  cero.
> bueno  espero  me  puedan  ayudar  al  respecto.



Hola... yo tambien necesito los pcb del de 400 y la informaciónrmaccion que tengan por favor... que me toy decidindo por uno..

Saludos y felices fiestas de fin de año!

PD: medio viejo la citada que hize pero los necesito please!


----------



## andersonF (Dic 22, 2008)

hola amigo te mando uno que ya esta pulicado. este es el link
realmente es muy bueno y funciona.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1056829#post1056829


----------



## thenot (Dic 22, 2008)

gracias amigo te pasaste!

cualquiera que haga voy a postearlo cuando lo termine..

Saludos y felices fiestas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

Ese esquema de ese foro es del colega *"Tupolev"* de este foro y si no recuerdo mal (Cosa muy posible), tiene una pequeña falla de diseño el impreso.


----------



## razorclaus (Dic 23, 2008)

alguien tiene idea si el pcb del amplificador melody 400 que esta aqui posteado tiene alguna falla si es asi por favor les pido lo comenten yo ya comense a armarlo y es bastante carito para echarlo a perder,cunando lo termine lo posteo ya que tengo preparadas un monton de fotos del amplificador


----------



## thenot (Dic 23, 2008)

sep  si alguien sabe cual es la falla que tiene que la comente please..

estare esperando esas fotos razorclaus


----------



## tupolev (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola razorclaus, este PCB está bién, lo unico que tienes que tener en cuenta es montar los TIP41C y TIP42C como está en el adjunto que posteo aqui, (aqui estaba lo que decia Fogonazo, pero solo eso).
La historia es que este mismo PCB sirve para los Melody de 200 w y Melody de 400, montando más ó ménos componentes, si te fijas en el esquema, practicamente son iguales, yo lo que hice fue hacer un solo PCB y me quedó, creo que bastante bién.
Voy postear los dos, para que todos vean las diferencias y si montais los dos como los archivos adjuntos, van a funcionar a la primera, de hecho yo los hice hace bastante y sin problema (solo en el de 400 w, utilizar los MJ15003 ó MJ15004 originales, por el voltaje de 140 v.)

Feliz Navidad y prospero año nuevo a todos


----------



## mono13 (Dic 27, 2008)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro soy estudiante de electronica y soy un fanatico de los amplificador es por el mismo tema que estoy aca.bueno estoy interesado en los amplificador de 200w y 400w pero en que impedancia estan ya que tengo dos woofer de 200w rms en 8 ohm y 12" y estoy por comprar algo de 15" pero de mas potencia para un sub-woofer con el de 400w. amigos les mando una feliz navidada y un feliz año nuevo.saludos


----------



## razorclaus (Ene 5, 2009)

hola de nuevo, disculpen la demora de mi respuesta, espero que todos ayan pasado buenas fiestas aqui les dejo las fotos que prometi del amplificador terminado, aunque todavia con muchos tropezones y dudas en las cuales les pido por favor me den una manota, gracias tupolev por despejarme esa duda, y si lo de los tip lo note cuando estaba montando los componentes ,lo que me llevo a mi primer error, si ven con cuidado el imprezo que deje adjunto notaran
que esta invertido, fue mi primer dolor de cabeza aunque lo solucione montando los componentes mirando el imprezo del lado del cobre, fue en ese momento donde note lo de los tip, mas alla de eso la placa quedo bastante bien resumiendo cuando conecte todo otro gran error ya que como estan pensando si ovie la pruba clasica del bombillo en serie y ni hablar de probarlo sin carga, eche todo al asador y que sorpresa para mi que yo estaba convencido que habia echo todo bien restulto que lo unico que resulto es que se bolaron los tip 42c y la resistencia 
de 180ohm se prendio como un foquito a consecuencia rebente todos los mj15004 ya revise la placa driver unas 100 veces y no le encontre problema e aqui donde les pido ayuda, el transformador que use es de 50+50v 18amper rectificados 80+80v en vacio 75+75con carga desde ya muchisimas gracias

disculpen las fotos creo que quedaron desordenadas aqui les envio otras, por si las dudas ver tantos to-3 en un solo disipador nos lleva automaticamente a la pregunta la aislacion de colector estara bien y si tambien lo verifique
muchas veces.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2009)

razorclaus dijo:
			
		

> *50+50v 18amper *rectificados 80+80v en vacio 75+75con carga desde ya muchisimas gracias


No creo
50 - 0 - 50 VCA * 18 A = *1800 W*
Ese transformador NO es de esa potencia, estimo unos 900 W y soy generoso.

¿ Donde esta la etapa rectificadora y filtros ?
¿ Te fijaste de haber colocado los TIP en el sentido correcto y no haber intercambiado NPN por PNP ?

Me parece que *NO hiciste* el impreso en espejo, tu impreso se debería ver así







Pero se ve así


----------



## andersonF (Ene 5, 2009)

hola compañeros
real mente si esta contrario tu pcb
yo modifique un poco mi pcb para hacerlo mas simple.
asi lo tengo funcionando.


----------



## andersonF (Ene 5, 2009)

las R de .22 las coloque con los transistores en otras targeticas


----------



## crazysound (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola Andersonf, te anduvo de una con tu placa? No tuviste ningún problema? Gracias.


----------



## andersonF (Ene 5, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Andersonf, te anduvo de una con tu placa? No tuviste ningún problema? Gracias.


si tuve problemas pero fue por unos componentes que estaban malos, pero la placa esta bien.asi como esta esta lista para imprimirla y pasarla con la plancha.
en este momento esta funcionando muy bien con esa placa.
mañana pongo unas fotos y un video del amplificador terminado y funcionando.


----------



## thenot (Ene 5, 2009)

esperando video y fotos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, ese amplificador me ha gustado mucho y quise hacerle una placa a mi gusto  y la comparto con vosotros; es la version 1.0... quizas cuando se me quite la flojera la reacomode para que ocuoe menos espacio. *Puede que algun componente este mal puesto o cableado, hay unos puentes que hay que hacer y remplaze los Tr 2SB y 2SD por MJE340 y MJE350. En el Multisim funciona de maravillas y lo logre expandir a 800W con mas TR (por eso la placa).*

Notaran que en la placa solo estan la diferencial, bias y driver, lo demas es para montar todo en disipador de calor y la parte del filtro de salida es directamente en los jacks Speakon. Bueno, asi lo quise yop. *Por cierto el Bias es un MJE340 cableado al disipador principal.*

*Dudas y correciones con la PCB avisenme.*

Saludos

Tacatomon



> Versión 2.1 disponible *en este post* (#83)


----------



## andersonF (Ene 6, 2009)

thenot dijo:
			
		

> esperando video y fotos


hoy no voy a poder subir las fotos y el video. se ven muy mal con el celular. 
voy a buscarme una mejor camara.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola AndersonF, con qué tensión lo estás haciendo funcionar?


----------



## andersonF (Ene 8, 2009)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola AndersonF, con qué tensión lo estás haciendo funcionar?


hola. lo estoy alimentando con 70v y hace poco subio hasta 75v, no se porque creo que donde lo conocete la tensión era un poco mayor. pero aun asi me ando muy bien.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, qué transistores usaste (para driver y finales)? Como llevaste a cabo la calibración? Gracias.


----------



## oZon (Feb 17, 2009)

Holas estuve diseñando el protector de cortocircuito para este amplificador y funciono bien.

instalen segun el esquema que les envio como parte en la simulacion. esta en proteus 7.1

cuenten como les fue aplicando este cambio en el circuito.

saludos 

oZon


----------



## Panoramix (Feb 22, 2009)

Mi saludos he visto que han hablado muy bien de esta amplificador no solo aqui en el foro sino en otros de la red. Pero me decidido armarlo pero  para una potencia menor. Mi pregunta es: Como llevo este amp a que me tire solo de 120 a 150W? Es que lo quiero pa ponerlo en casa, y de paso me ahorro un dinerito , jejeje.


----------



## MFK08 (Feb 22, 2009)

aqui tienes el melody de 150w en 8ohm

lo subio tupolev en alguna parte del foro.

nota: los dos esquemas sn el mismo con la diferencia que tiene agregado 1 tr de potencia mas por rama.. ls que saben diran si es necesario o no


----------



## Panoramix (Feb 22, 2009)

ok gracias. Y la bobina que tiene a la salida con que calibre de alambre la hago ?


----------



## MFK08 (Feb 22, 2009)

eso no lo se pero si no estoy equibocado es igual que la del melody de 400W que tampoco se como es jajaja


----------



## Panoramix (Feb 22, 2009)

no sabes la inductancia por lo menos ?


----------



## MFK08 (Feb 22, 2009)

no lamentablemente no...


----------



## Panoramix (Feb 24, 2009)

Otra pregunta, cuento con un toroide con esta caracteristicas. Me hace falta saber si me sirve para este amplificador. El nucleo no se de que esta hecho. Este transformador me lo doy un amigo, lo tenia en un convertidor de corriente para cargar baterias de autos.


----------



## friends (Mar 14, 2009)

Saquenme de una duda, a este amplificador melody de 400W lo puedo conectar en puente?. Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 9, 2009)

Alguien sabe por que cuando este amplificadorfiador se simula en Multisim10 con Tr´s de salida MJL3281 y MJL1302 en lugar de los MJ15003/4, se pone mur erratico su funcionamiento, al punto de No Servir.

Sera que no sea compatible con estos. Los MJL´s son de mas gama que los MJ´s.

Al comparar los parametros, son casi identicos, exepto algunas cosillas por ahi, pero aun asi deberia de trabajar con cualquier TR de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hola foro aca les dejo una modificacion para conectar en puente el amplificador simulen en el multisin para ver si funciona


----------



## KERLY (Sep 17, 2009)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola. No creo que se vuelen por tensión, ya que están justo. Supongo que el problema debe ser la corriente de reposo, probablemente sea demasiado alta.



perdon que es la corrient de reposo


----------



## cevv (Sep 28, 2009)

Necesito ayuda con la simulacion de este amplificador Melody de 400w... no se en que me equivoque pero no me funciona..
Aca dejo el archivo para que me ayuden...
Yo uso el Multisim 10.  Si alguien lo ha simulado con ese programa... por favor suban el archivo para guiarme...
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## danielmino (Nov 14, 2009)

Hola gente soy nuevo en el foro, arme varias veces este amplificador, si bien anda y se ecucha de marabilla se me queman los tr de salida,aunque a veces no todos.Se que estoy usando tr falsos pero e usado estos para prueva en otros amplificadores y no e tenido problemas,claro que ana ves todo marcha bien los reemplazo por las dudas pues tengo verdadermente unas hermosas cajas con un par de selenium 15" cada una se que no son jbl pero en fin me costaron mucho y trato de cuidarlas lo ma que pueda.En fin no lo puedo calibrar mi duda es si no hay algun valor que deba modificar algo debe haber mal no se.Me digeron que tengo que tener 1,2v entre base de tr 12 y tr 14 para que no se queme pero no llego a reducir e esa tencion con el preset. bueno  espero me puedan ayudar, de mi parte lo que este a mi alcance, gracias por ahora


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

danielmino dijo:


> ......En fin no lo puedo calibrar mi duda es si no hay algun valor que deba modificar algo debe haber mal no se.Me digeron que tengo que tener 1,2v entre base de tr 12 y tr 14 para que no se queme pero no llego a reducir e esa tencion con el preset. bueno  espero me puedan ayudar, de mi parte lo que este a mi alcance, gracias por ahora



Leete esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## emurriper (Feb 9, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hola a todos, ese amplificador me ha gustado mucho y quise hacerle una placa a mi gusto  y la comparto con vosotros; es la version 1.0... quizas cuando se me quite la flojera la reacomode para que ocuoe menos espacio. *Puede que algun componente este mal puesto o cableado, hay unos puentes que hay que hacer y remplaze los Tr 2SB y 2SD por MJE340 y MJE350. En el Multisim funciona de maravillas y lo logre expandir a 800W con mas TR (por eso la placa).*
> 
> Notaran que en la placa solo estan la diferencial, bias y driver, lo demas es para montar todo en disipador de calor y la parte del filtro de salida es directamente en los jacks Speakon. Bueno, asi lo quise yop. *Por cierto el Bias es un MJE340 cableado al disipador principal.*
> 
> ...




Hola Tacatomon armé tu pcb y encontré un error, pero es facil de corregir; lo corregí con dos puentes, el primero desde el colector de TR1, hasta la base del TR9, y el segundo desde el colector de TR3, hasta la base del TR11. Chau


----------



## DAMIAN027 (Jun 13, 2010)

Olle disculpa mas o menos en cuanto te salio armarlo ???


----------



## mono pibe (Oct 5, 2010)

buenas buenas atodos , cuando un amplificador se quiere trabajar en puente se deben bajar las resistencias de retro alimentasion ,bajar su valor para que su sonido sea optimo y tenga un golpe perfecto saludo a todos espero que sea de alluda este comentario


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 5, 2010)

Genial el aporte de todos gracias se merecen muchas felicitaciones
sigan asi los foros son geniales


----------



## lguille (Nov 3, 2010)

Buenas gente. Estoy por encarar de armar el ampli melory de 400 tengo todo los pcb fotos las correcciones reemplazos pero me pide que el trafo sea de la salida de 100volt alterna y rectificada se eleva a 140 con punto medio a 70 +- por """"23amp""" y los calculos me dan un acorazado de nucleo 80mm x 80mm 3600w alambre de 3.36 mm. Me párese una locura ya que voy a tener que llevar el trafo en un carro aparte jajajaja. La pregunta es si alguien me da una mano con estos calculos asi compro las chapas y arranco con lo mas costoso del proyecto. Muy buen foro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

lguille dijo:


> La pregunta es si alguien m da una mano con estos calculos asi compro las chapas y arranco con lo mas costoso del proyecto.


Y que tal si usás el buscador y calculás vos mismo el trafo? Hay un par de temas en el foro que explican con todo detalle como hacerlo y está disponible toda la bibliografía que necesitás.


----------



## andersonF (Nov 4, 2010)

buenos dias compañeros. quiero cunsultarle algo
este amplificador hasta que voltage aguanta?
yo le cambie los tip 41 y 42 por D718 y B688 por sugerencia de un ingenieroy me dice que asi me daria mas potencia. es verdad esto?
que potencia maxima le prodia sacar a este amplificador?
y por ultimo cuandos amperios necesita para funcionar a full potencia?
de antemano  gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

andersonF dijo:


> este amplificador hasta que voltage aguanta?
> yo le cambie los tip 41 y 42 por D718 y B688 por sugerencia de un ingenieroy me dice que asi me daria mas potencia. es verdad esto?
> que potencia maxima le prodia sacar a este amplificador?
> y por ultimo cuandos amperios necesita para funcionar a full potencia?


Y por que no le preguntás a quien te recomendó los cambios??? Se supone que si lo recomienda es que sabe de que se trata...no es así?


----------



## lguille (Nov 4, 2010)

Bueno voy a ver que encuentro. si llegas a tener el link pasamelo pero recuerdo haber leido alguna ves en un libro que para estos caso se calcula para mucho menos que eso ya que con carga el amperaje tiene que andar por encima de ese amperaje.(como 3 o 4 veces menos o algo asi) pero no tengo la formula igual gracias y a seguir leyendo y buscando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 4, 2010)

ACá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/#post74191
Y leelo ENTERO.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2010)

lguille dijo:


> ...y arranco con lo mas costoso del proyecto. *Muy buen foro*.


Hacele honor entonces y no maltrates el idioma cuando postees.
Escribí como cuando te enseñaron a hacerlo, allá por tus 6 años, con todas las letras que llevan las palabras. Es un foro técnico, no un chat.

Saludos.


----------



## andersonF (Nov 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y por que no le preguntás a quien te recomendó los cambios??? Se supone que si lo recomienda es que sabe de que se trata...no es así?


 
hola compañero.el problema es que no tengo comunicacion con el porque se mudo a otra ciudad.
de todas formaslo tengo fuicionando asi hace un año y me a funcioado bien.
solo quiero saber si se puede hacer algo para potenciar mas la melody o si no para armar la master o la qsc.
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2010)

emurriper dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon armé tu pcb y encontré un error, pero es facil de corregir; lo corregí con dos puentes, el primero desde el colector de TR1, hasta la base del TR9, y el segundo desde el colector de TR3, hasta la base del TR11. Chau



Gracias por avisar!. Vaya, ya no me acordaba del tema. Dentro de unos días lo corrijo y lo Re-Subo Al foro. 
Que bueno que te fue útil.

Saludos!


----------



## lguille (Nov 11, 2010)

Ezavalla todos los calculos que salen aca los se pero y disculpa que insista me parese muy grande en tamaño el trafo, pero voy a ver si le averiguo a un conocido que se dedicaba a hacer trafos de este tipo y despues les comento bien que me dijo.
Si alguno del foro la tiene armada la potencia y que me pueda pasar las medidas externas a groso modo sin muchos detalles (alto ancho y profundidad) del trafo y asi yo puedo usarlas de guia para calcular el mio. Con eso me alcanza. Cuando la termine les comento que tal me quedo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2010)

Mirá:
Si el amplificador es de 400-W entonces el trafo que necesitás es de 800-VA..y de 1600-VA si es estéreo. Al menos, eso dice la teoría. Dependiendo el uso que le des al amplificador, podés zafar con menos potencia del trafo...pero para estéreo lo mínimo adecuado es 1-kVA, y para 1-kVA el área del núcleo es de 48 cm2...vos verás el tamaño que va a tener el trafo....


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2010)

Versión mejorada de la misma placa de este _post_.

Correcciones en los nombres de componentes y conexionado. PCB para abrir con el programa PCBWizard y las imágenes para imprimir en documentos de Office.

>Cualquier detalle avisan.

Saludos!


----------



## lguille (Nov 11, 2010)

gracias ezavalla y si eso mismo casi me daba a mi por los calculos de fuentes que subió fogonazo en otro foro y me da 800+(800*0.4)= 800*0.4+800=1120 esta bien así verdad? pero queria saber si con uno que tengo yo de 27cm2 (45*60) que me da como mucho para 6amp podia llegar andarme para los 2 canales pero creo que no. otra consulta no se podrá hacer una fuente electrónica que remplace al trafo y quizás sea mas barato? aca no consigo toloidal sino con paciencia reduzco bastante el tamaño y gasto en alambre. Ya estoy empezando en los ratos libres hacer las placas pero antes tengo que solucionar este tema sino va a tener que quedar hay nomas. Quiero asegurarme que voy a poder tener todo primero
Gracias y a seguir buscando un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2010)

Acá tenes como calcular que potencia te dá el trafo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/
Y ese cálculo que sacás con los 800-W no sé que significa   
Fuente electrónica de potencia también podés hacer...hay un post de Mariano Nicolau para una fuente de 800W...acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/   pero vas a tener que buscar donde está


----------



## lguille (Nov 12, 2010)

A bueno ezavalla muchas gracias por ocuparte y ayudarme en esta.hay me pongo a leer y aprender, que esta bueno. un abrazo.


----------



## lguille (Nov 19, 2010)

Buenas otra consulta aca en argentina nqn no consigo los 2sd669 y en otro foro y en este me recomiendan los siguientes 2sc3117 o los mje340.El 2sc3117 tampoco lo consigo y el mje me parese que no van aguantar y buscando encontre el 2sc4883A que tiene caracteristicas casi iguales en todo pero hay que ver si lo consigo. y sino alguien que me diga que uso en argentina. Gracias totales


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 19, 2010)

Puedes usar MJE15032/33, Cuida las disposiciones de los pines!!!

Saludos!


----------



## aider melendez (Nov 23, 2010)

tambien se pueden usar el D401 Y A960 , los cuales consigo en colombia


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

aider melendez dijo:


> tambien se pueden usar el D401 Y A960 , los cuales consigo en colombia



Yo no confío mucho en los transistores Japonenses a menos que sea directo con un distribuidor reconocido y confiable... En fin.

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

Bueno, para que se entienda mejor como se cablea la etapa, ahí les va.

Con el diagrama Melody400 en mano, se distingue lo siguiente.



El punto en el PCB marcado como *"B+"* es la señal que va a las bases de los transistores de la rama positiva.


Con el punto *"B-"* pasa igual.


*"R"* es la re-alimentación del amplificador, la cual viendo el diagrama, se toma de la unión de todas los Resistencias de Emisor de los transistores de salida.


Los puntos marcados *"B", "C", "E"* son para el transistor *"TR10"*, el cual va directo al disipador de calor junto con los TR`s de salida. Deben de hacer coincidir los puntos con las respectivas "patas" del transistor con el *Datasheet* de este en mano de acuerdo al modelo que usen.


Los transistores originales en el diagrama son 4 por rama de alimentación, 8 en total, pero se puede escalar a unos 7/8 Transistores por rama. Si van a llevarlo a más potencia de salida, se recomienda encarecidamente adosar disipadores de calor a los Transistores *"TR13", "TR15"*, para este par de transistores recomiendo el par *"MJE15032/33*" Lo más originales posibles. Lean el datasheet para saber que marcas debe de llevar el transistor en su encapsulado.


Traten de conseguir los semiconductores con distribuidores de confianza. Es un gran amplificador de audio y todos los componentes empleados en su elaboración deben de ser originales.
Los transistores de salida y las resistencias de Emisor (Cerámicas de 5W) se montan en la plancha disipadora. Usen su ingenio para hacer un buen trabajo de montaje.
Y *No* se olviden de la red que va en paralelo al Altavoz, se monta en el Jack de salida.

Bueno, parece ser todo. Cualquier duda que les surja, no se la dejen adentro


----------



## tatajara (Nov 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias tacatomon 
Entonces los tr de salidas son 8, 4 por rama, serian dos mjl15025 y dos mj 15024 (por rama)
Que valores de resistencias llevaría 
Y tr10 seria también mj cuanto


A otra cosa las salidas son las que no tienen señalado nada
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

Son 8 Transistores en total, como lo indica el diagrama original. 4 en la rama positiva (*NPN*) y los otros 4 en la negativa (*PNP*).
Las resistencias, todas están indicadas en el diagrama original.
El transistor Bias, TR10, puede ser un MJE340, MJE15032 o con similares parámetros.

No entendí lo último.
Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Nov 23, 2010)

las salidas para los bafles taca eso quise decir
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2010)

tatajara dijo:


> las salidas para los bafles taca eso quise decir
> saludos



Esa sale desde la unión de las R-Emisor de cada transistor, pasando por la bobina/R48 y de ahí al Jack usado para la ocasión, el cual se le solda la última red compuesta por *R49 y C18.* No se les olvide esto último.
Para hacer la bobina, guíense de las fotos del compañero Tupulev.

Saludos!


----------



## lguille (Nov 23, 2010)

Buenas gente aca les dejo un par de fotitos de como va la melody. se aceptan criticas... 

Una pregunta les queria hacer, por que no puedo agarrarle la mano ni al multisim ni al psb wisard por falta de tiempo y queria saber si podran hacer, alguien que la tenga clara el psb para los transistores de potencia(mj15003/04) pero en una placa de 10x15 ya que no consigo de mayor tamaño y me quedaria mejor montada en el gabinete cuando la termine ( si es que me queda bien y anda jaja). 

Por ahora estoy armando un canal solo despues voy por el otro. 

Otra pregunta se podra probar con uno o dos tr de potencia para saber si anda bien y despues poner todos por las demas y si se queman que sean 2 nada mas??

Les comento que no me dedico a la electronica pero lo tengo de hoby y para desconectarme un rato de lo mio que es la mecanica... 

A los tr 2sd y b 669 y 649 los consegui al final en la unica casa que no avia ido

un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2010)

lguille dijo:


> ...el psb para los transistores de potencia(mj15003/04) pero en una placa de 10x15 ya que no consigo de mayor tamaño y me quedaria mejor montada en el gabinete cuando la termine



¿Y cómo pensás montar eso en el disipador? Ojo, que los 1500x son TO3.
La mejor opción es montarlos en el disipador directamente (aislados, no seas criminal) y cablearlos. Si no, hay que hacer un PCB (que no P*S*B) a la medida del disipador y montarlo todo para después soldar, No es algo muy simple eso (lo he hecho...).


lguille dijo:


> Otra pregunta se podra probar con uno o dos tr de potencia para saber si anda bien y despues poner todos por las demas


Podés probarlo sin los transistores de potencia.
Los drivers van a la salida, así que a muy poco volumen tenés que poder escuchar si anda. Debería darte una salida sin dramas, pero al ir subiendo el volumen vas a encontrarte con una distorsión fieraza. Si pasa eso, anda bien.
Le ponés los transistores de potencia y ya está . Ojo que no sean truchos, que los 1500x en general te conviene pagarlos con billetes de 3 pesos porque son igual de falsos.

Saludos


----------



## lguille (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola cacho. Si si todo aislado del disipador segudo. Mira los queria montar como en esta foto pero 8 nada mas para un canal y no los 16 en un disipador y una placa 15x10. Si se fijan esta unido un pedazo de otro pero yo auque me sobre disipador no importa, mejor y despues darle un poco de separacion entre la placa y el disipador, por que asi lo monto de costado en el gabinete y lo disipo con un solo cooler. Lo mismo cuando arme el otro que va a quedar en el lado opuesto. Si cableo todo me temo que si le erro en uno vuele todo y de paso queda prolijo.

A los tr les pongo espaguetis en base y emisor para asegurarme de que no toquen en ningun lado y colector lo abulono a la placa. Lo que pasa que en el pcb wizard no tiene ningun modelo de tr to3 y me ase el pcb para tr mas chicos.


----------



## andersonF (Nov 24, 2010)

hola compañeros
en este amplificador tambien funcionan los c5200 y complemento perfectamente.
yo lo tengo con esos porque me parecen mas facil de montar en el dicipador.
y el sonido es muy bueno.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2010)

lguille dijo:


> Mira los queria montar como en esta foto pero 8 nada mas para un canal y no los 16 en un disipador y una placa 15x10...y despues darle un poco de separacion entre la placa y el disipador... Si cableo todo me temo que si le erro en uno vuele todo y de paso queda prolijo.


 Bueno, en la foto que pusiste ahí tenés 16 hermosos transistores falsos como suelen ser los que se consiguen por acá. Si los tuyos son así, malas noticias.

Segundo punto: ¿Cómo pensás dar la separación entre la placa del disipador?
Por último, cablearlos no es tan difícil, che, son sólo tres conexiones por transistor. COn cables de tres colores no vas a tener drama.

Te lo digo por experiencia: He montado esos transistores con y sin PCB. Cablearlos es mucho más simple. Si los ponés en un PCB tiene que estar ya todo muy probado antes de terminar de montar el circo o se te va a hacer bastante complicado el asunto, y eso requiere experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## lguille (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola gente. Si cacho los tr se parecen jajajaja por eso los voy a probar solos o conectando los emisores a la otra placa y colectores pero cálculo que para el 24 de diciembre a la noche asi disfruto de unos lindos fuegos de artificio y dejo la cuadra sin luz. Por ahora estoy con poco tiempo (y buen trabajo que es bueno) y tengo que mandar hacer el trafo.

Encontre otro prog para hacer los pcb el circuit wizard que me resulto mucho mas practico que los demas, al menos para esto claro

Hay dejo una foto del pcb como era que lo queria de 10x15. Ahora en cuanto pueda compro el disipador y lo ajusto bien.El pcb lo tengo que proyectar en espejo para que no me cambie emisor por base.

Con respecto a tener experiencia ya he armado cosas similares (una pot de 250x250 y he arreglado algunas viejitas que las daban ya por perdidas) Te recuerdo que soy hobista de esto pero con la practica aprendi a dedicarle tiempo y paciencia para que quede lo mas prolijo posible y te ahorras disgustos.

Gracias y un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2010)

Bueno, viendo eso que hiciste, fijate si no te resulta más fácil hacer algo como lo que hice *en este ampli*.
Ahí vas a ver las resistencias de emisor puestas del lado de abajo de la placa, te pueden ahorrar trabajo de cableado y llevás la salida entre medio de las dos líneas de transistores.
Como consejo, dejá la alimentación de los transistores "de abajo" de lado de afuera. Con eso quedás con más lugar para acomodar todo más lindo entre las dos líneas de alimentación 
Acordate de que en los TO3 la carcasa es el colector, da lo mismo si entra por un tornillo o el otro.

Cualquier cosa, avisá.

Saludos


----------



## clother (Ene 31, 2011)

razorclaus dijo:


> hola de nuevo, disculpen la demora de mi respuesta, espero que todos ayan pasado buenas fiestas aqui les dejo las fotos que prometi del amplificador terminado, aunque todavia con muchos tropezones y dudas en las cuales les pido por favor me den una manota, gracias tupolev por despejarme esa duda, y si lo de los tip lo note cuando estaba montando los componentes ,lo que me llevo a mi primer error, si ven con cuidado el imprezo que deje adjunto notaran
> que esta invertido, fue mi primer dolor de cabeza aunque lo solucione montando los componentes mirando el imprezo del lado del cobre, fue en ese momento donde note lo de los tip, mas alla de eso la placa quedo bastante bien resumiendo cuando conecte todo otro gran error ya que como estan pensando si ovie la pruba clasica del bombillo en serie y ni hablar de probarlo sin carga, eche todo al asador y que sorpresa para mi que yo estaba convencido que habia echo todo bien restulto que lo unico que resulto es que se bolaron los tip 42c y la resistencia
> de 180ohm se prendio como un foquito a consecuencia rebente todos los mj15004 ya revise la placa driver unas 100 veces y no le encontre problema e aqui donde les pido ayuda, el transformador que use es de 50+50v 18amper rectificados 80+80v en vacio 75+75con carga desde ya muchisimas gracias
> 
> ...



Hola hermano quisiera saber que medidas le distes al pcb a la hora de imprimir gracias


----------



## santiago61 (Oct 13, 2011)

disculpen por revivir este tema! estoy por armar el amplificador melody de 200W con el pcb de Tupolev, y queria preguntar si podria hacer el cambio de los MJ15003/4 por los TIP35C y TIP36C respectivamente, dos por rama... lo  voy a alimentar con +-45V ya que el tip no soporta mas de 100V 

¿Podre llegar a los 200W en 4Ohm? con esos transistores y esa tension de trabajo? o tendre que agregarle mas TIP por rama....el cambio es debido a que los MJ son dificiles de conseguir y que sean buenos...aparte del costo obviamente.

PD: otra vez pido disculpas por revivir el tema, pero que era apropiado ahcerlo aqui y no crear un nuevo hilo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2011)

Con +-45V no vas a poder llegar a 200W. Tienes que escalarlo a unos 55V, cosa que los TIP´s no pueden.


----------



## santiago61 (Oct 13, 2011)

mmmm entonces me voy a inclinar por el de luciperro y su amplificador de 300W el cual esta en diagramas amplificadores, el cual utilizan 10 TIP35C, con ese ampli y alimentandolo a +-45V llego a 250W tal vez...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2011)

No, Acá no tiene que ver la cantidad de transistores, si no el voltaje de alimentación y la corriente. Si no pasas de 45V no vas a lograr 250W rms sobre 4 ohms de carga.

Te recomiendo esta lectura.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/algo-sobre-potencias-tensiones-corrientes-37857/


----------



## santiago61 (Oct 13, 2011)

gracias tacatomon! voy a desburrarme un poquito voy a leer el hilo, y no me va a quedar otra que tratar de conseguir los MJ...por la fuente no hay problema como es para el auto tengo una DC-DC de tension regulable, de aproximadamente 400W alimentando tda7294, pero para el woofer se queda corto, por eso buscaba algo de mas de 200W rms....Gracias nuevamente Tacatomon!!!


----------



## lguille (Nov 25, 2011)

Buenas gente!! Termine de armar la melody 400w y anda medianamente bien tiene buena potencia ( no se cuanto real) pero el tema es que el sonido en baja potencia es entrecortado y como rasposo si le doy parece arreglarse el problema pero yo se por el sonido que no es bien claro y nítido. No es problema de señal por que le estoy entrando con la consola de mis equipos que anda bien con las otras potencias. 
probe con el tan querido dedometro (sin umedeserlo) apoyándolo arriba de los BC 546 y los BC 556 y se corrige el problema el tema es que después de 2 o tres veces de repetir esto sobre la rama negativa bolo el tip 42c y 3 tr de potencia (2 mj15004 y 1 mj 15003) testee todas las R del pre y estan bastante bien en los valores, cambie todo lo que se quemo y sigue igual lo que me queda es probar de cambiar los transistores del pre de a uno y ver si se corrige. La verdad que no se que podra ser??? La fuente tiene 71.5 parejo de los 2 lados no hay consumos altos (salvo le de volumen) no calienta nada salvo los tr de potencia y los sb649 y sd669 los 2 primeros de la plaqueta (1 rama + y 1 rama -) pero apenas casi nada. No pongo fotos por que tengo rota la camara, en cuanto pueda o si es necesario consigo una y le saco. La placa se ve casi igual a la pasteada al principio de este foro. De lo que si estoy seguro es que anda y si soluciono esto cho cho de lo que arme….


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2011)

Mmm. ¿Usaste los transistores del esquema? Yo usaría reemplazos más confiables. MJE340/350 y para los drivers MJE15032/33. 

Hay que poner en la etapa final un numero par de transistores de salida. No 3 Del lado NPN y 2 del PNP. Así la calibración del amplificador siempre va a ser errónea (Con mucha posibilidad de Humo).

Por último, Revisa por transistores de baja señal Falsificados. Apareados a los que tengan ganancia Más similar.

Este Enlace, te ayudará a la calibración Final.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!


----------



## lguille (Nov 26, 2011)

Buenas. 
No puse 3 y 2 tr de potencia 4 y 4 como en el esquema original. Y los tr que me decís mje340 para los drivers y los mje 15032/33 para potencia?? Pero aguantan? y si tenes fotos del tuyo las pones para ver como queda. Voy a probar de cambiar los bc pero no se si el problema esta hay realmente. Si alguien le paso esto y lo soluciono que me comente.

Pongo un par de fotos para que vean mejor lo que estoy haciendo pero aclaro que esto es una prueba casi nada de esto es definitivo (disipador trafo fuente) ya que mi idea es hacerla con 2 fuentes SMPS en lo posible, circuito de protección, otro disipador y otras cosas mas. Lo que quiero es que ande bien. Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 26, 2011)

Me refería a los *Drivers* (El S2B y el 2SD) que están excitando los Tr´s finales de potencia. No es necesario cambiar los Transistores BC, Tan solo asegúrate de que sean Originales y que estén lo más similares en ganancia (Y también que las terminales correspondan al Datasheet). Ya que de eso depende la DC Offset a la salida del Amplificador.

Y, cuidado con los transistores de salida del Lado NPN; los MJ15003 con letras rojas... Se ven bien bucaneros.


----------



## lguille (Nov 27, 2011)

buenas aver si descubri el problema pero me queda una duda. 
Fijate que en la foto que pongo acontinuacion (no es mi plaqueta la baje de algun lado por aca) se ven en la parte del pre 4 Resistencias un poco mas grandes que las demas y a mi me calientan.

Las dos que van a masa de 22k de bace y emisor de los bc. 

Osea en el diagrama son R15 y R17 me paresen de mas W de un cuarto.

seran de 1/2 w? y si le pongo otra de 22k en paralelo con estas andara o se bajan los ohms o aumenta la potencia de las resistencias?


----------



## maxee (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola, Diseñe una PCB para el ampli en cuestion.
La idea era que fuera lo mas compacta o pequeña posible, como consecuencia tengo que rutear con clable por debajo de la placa las masas y para la retroalimentacion. (cuando vean el PCB se van a dar cuenta)
El tema es que no se si hice una buena placa o si bati moco, las conecciones y posicion de los componenctes se que estan bien. pero pienso que pueden estar demaciado cerca unos de otros, las pistas muy anchas o angos, mas la inseguridad por ser la primera placa que hago.

Adjunto imagen y el archivo .pcb para que lo vean mejor los que tienen el programa.
Espero criticas (solamente constructivas por favor) 

Saludos Maxee

PD: En la placa de los transistores de potencia las resistencias de 5W van por debajo de la placa.


----------



## lguille (Nov 30, 2011)

Buenas gente.. Tacatomon y a los demas tambien no hay caso de sacarle el problema de saturacion en bajo vol. 
Probe de todo lo que se les pueda ocurrir.

Levante una por una las R y las medi y estan bien 
Cambie los bc uno por uno y de otra marca para no caer en que eran falsos y lo mismo no cambio
Puse los mje 340 y 350 que me dijiste igual 
Puse tip distinto que parecen mejore y no tan falsos y nada igual (no puse los mje 15032/33 por que no los consigo pero los cambie como dije)
Cambie los aparentes falsos mj 15003/04 (de letras rojas) y lo mismo
Meti tester por donde no se deve y no puedo hacer que ande bien 

Obs. si hago un puente entre R 15 y R 9, 10 con una R de 2mH se corrige el problema( aparentemente) y de golpe y sin darle Vol. ni que levante temperatura nada de nada se pone totelmente en corto el tip42(lado-)  y chau mj15003 (lado +) 

La verdad que ya no se que mas hacer y tengo mas ganas de tirarlo a la basura que de seguir probando de que ande 

Un abrazo y gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 30, 2011)

A mi me queda la duda de que si estás haciendo este proceso correctamente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Este amplificador bien calibrado, no debe de dar ningún problema.


----------



## lguille (Nov 30, 2011)

Buenas creeria que si pero haber si estoy en lo cierto: 

asta el paso 13 estoy bien, el calibre Offset este circuito no tiene ¿verdad? y lo que no entiendo bien es el calculo y que dice fogonazo la intensidad es entre 25 y 40mA la R es la de carga a la salida de los tr 
Ahora bien para medir la Intensidad se *desconecta* el tr de la R de carga y se mide los mA de a un tr a la ves y se que no debe pasar ese margen de 25 a 40mA

Bueno si fuera algo de eso y sin medir girando el preset tendria que arreglarse el problema en algun punto, despues hacer la calibracion como se debe pero en ningun momento pasa esto, igual lo voy a probar de calibrarlo pero cuando compre los tr de potencia quemado y consiga todos de la misma marca y en lo posible misma ganancia. 

Me lo voy a tomar con soda y ver si consigo alguien que me pueda dar una mano personalmente asi no jodo tanto aca.

Gracias tacatomon por seguir ayudándome y si lo logro solucionar lo publico sin falta


----------



## maxee (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola lguille, mira te remarco una parte del paso 15 que es, creo, donde estas errando:

15) Ajuste de BIAS con este ajuste se regula la intensidad que circula por los transistores de salida estando todo en reposo.
Un ajuste bajo dará distorsión por cruce
Un ajuste alto producirá calentamiento excesivo
Un ajuste muy alto puede quemar la etapa de salida
Un valor totalmente conservador y sobre todo seguro sera de 25 a 40 mA por transistor de salida, *que se medirá sobre la resistencia de emisor o colector de los transistores de salida.
Para esto habrá que calcular que tensión de caída se produce sobre estas resistencias con la corriente indicada (Ley de Ohm).*
Girando el preset de bias “LENTAMENTE” se busca medir sobre una de las resistencias el valor antes calculado.
Luego del ajuste, se debe medir sobre las demás resistencias y estos valores deben ser muy muy similares.
Una diferencia apreciable de tensión será indicio de algún transistor defectuoso o con ganancia demasiado diferente a los demás. (Cambiarlo)



Tenes que calcular cual seria la caida de tension (entre los dos extremos de una resistencia) para 33mA, sabiendo eso, medir voltaje en los dos extremos de una resistencia, con respecto a masa. y buscar esa tension antes calculada girando Lentamente el BIAS.
No la tengo del todo clara, pero creo es asi, por las dudad esperemos algun otro comentario.
Ah, este metodo es para evitarnos desconectar y reconectar todas las resistencias. si no me equiboco como lo hiciste vos esta bien, siempre y cuando cuando medis una resistecia, las demas esten conectadas.

Saludos Maxee

Edit: Girando el preset, y sin medir nada, no tenemos forma de saber si hay algun TR mas exigido que otro. Ya sea por que tiene mas ganancia o por lo que sea. Por lo que se hace indispensable realizar las mediciones.


----------



## guille2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola esto es para calcular cual es la caída de tensión.

  V=R*I
V=0.22*0.40
V=0.08mv

  R= resistencia del emisor
  I= es la corriente de bias que quieras conseguir. Podría ser 0.30A=30mA lo dejo a tu criterio.

  Tenes que mover el preset hasta que tengas los 0.8mv de caída de tensión el la resistencia. Conecta el tester en paralelo con la resistencia.

  Saludos suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2011)

guille2 dijo:


> .........
> 
> V=R*I
> _*V=0.22*0.40*_
> ...


   

0,40A = 400mA <> 40mA (0,04A)
0,30A = 300mA <> 30mA (0,03A)

*Edit:*

No encontraba donde lo había escrito 



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Aplicas la ley de Ohms V = R * I o lo que es lo mismo I = V / R
> Donde:
> I = Corriente de cada transistor de salida de una rama
> V = Caída de tensión sobre la resistencia de emisor
> ...


----------



## lguille (Dic 1, 2011)

Buenas desde ya muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme y si creo que entendi bien recién vengo de comprar los tr asi que me pongo a ver si consigo sacar numeros y les comento que me dio y muy probable que este algo mal y hay va a saltar cual es el problema. 

Voy a testear la fuente tambien por que los tester digitales no te dicen si esta pasando una corriente alterna te dan un numero y quizás este mal el puente rectificador y me cause problemas. 
No le voy a dar el gusto de irse al tacho de basura, va a tener que andar unos cuantos años de castigo por hacerme rezongar de esta manera

*fogonazo* hice la prueba de la fuente como vos decis con un condensador de 470nf  de la salida media de la fuente a la rama negativa el condensador me da 134v y baja de a poco hasta 0 y del lado positivo no.... segun entiendo estoy teniendo tension alterna en la rama negativa verdad? pero eso no me lo hacia cuando la hice a la fuente. 
puede ser que se alla roto el puente o esta bien este fenomeno??

En breve les comento que valores me dio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2011)

La fuente en vació (Sin carga) no debe tener ripple, por aquí hice un comentario sobre como se mide el rizado residual de la fuente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## lguille (Dic 2, 2011)

Buenas. Rizado no fogonazo, no es el tipo re rectificacion que llevan este tipo de potencias. 
Yo hice una rectificacion de onda completa de extremo a extremo del trafo y la salida central  cero.
Si bien se rectifica con los diodos negativos tiene corriente alterna que se filtra a todo el circuito. 
En realidad para estos circuitos hay que hacer doble rectificacion de onda completa como vos mostras en ese post en un dibujo al que yo no preste atención y el resultado es esto. Bueno a la tarde modifico la fuente y de seguro sale andando despues la calibro y listo. cuando este lista les aviso. Gracias a todos


----------



## maxee (Dic 2, 2011)

Fogonazo tenes alguna opinios del PCB que realice?
Estoy comprando todo para hacer el PCB, 

saludos Maxee


----------



## lguille (Dic 2, 2011)

Buenas. 

Bueno hay cambio un poco al menos ahora en muy bajo Vol. se escucha claro pero si lo subo un poco tengo de nuevo saturacion que ahora si creo que es por calibracion pero resulta que le di un poco de Vol. y caput con los tr falsos tal cual me dijo cacho algunos msj. mas atrás asi que lo paso al *archivo* para cuando consiga los tr buenos y alguien que me pueda ayudar. 

Gracias y una ultima consulta: cacho me dijo una ves (msj 96) que se podia probar sin los tr pero no se bien como se hace eso.


----------



## fas0 (Dic 3, 2011)

...será el hfe?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 3, 2011)

fas0 dijo:


> ...será el hfe?



No, se refiere a no poner los transistores de salida para la calibración (o por lo menos al principio).

Yo no recuerdo como era.....

Saludos...


----------



## lguille (Dic 5, 2011)

Buenas aca les dejo una foto de los tr para que me den su opinion 
de izq. a derecha
                        1: mj15003 letras rojas no dice el fabricante
                        2: mj15003 motorola (re falso)
                        3: mj15004 NSC 
                        4: mj15004 ON el mejorcito de los 4
Subo esto para que otro no caiga en la misma que yo y gaste alpe
Es lo mejor que saco mi camara por que enda mal
Un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2011)

Hummmm....no se vé un pomo....


----------



## lguille (Dic 5, 2011)

hay lo edite y agregue mejores fotos


----------



## orenes (Feb 28, 2012)

Buenas tengo una duda, a lo mejor es una pregunta tonta, la VR es para el volumen o es para ajustar el circuito???


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2012)

Es para ajustar el Amplificador.

Para más info, acude a este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!


----------



## orenes (Feb 28, 2012)

Gracias Tacatomon, si he leído bien el potenciómetro es para ajuste de Bias no?? 
Para dejar el ajuste al mínimo para no liarla nada más empezar en que sentido hay que girarlo (horario o antihorario)?

Saludos y otra vez gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2012)

Si, ajusta la corriente de reposo en los transistores de salida. Este diseño no cuenta con Ajuste de Offset ya que es SuperSimétrico. Procura aparear los transistores de entrada a los más parecidos en ganancia/hfe.

Normalmente hay que girarlo en sentido Anti-horario para bajar los valores de corriente al mínimo, de ahí en sentido horario para ajustar. Procura la lámpara serie para no errarle.

Suerte!


----------



## orenes (Feb 29, 2012)

Conoces algún método para medir la ganancia de los transistores grandes?? es que yo tengo un polímetro que lleva lo de la ganancia pero solo valen para los transistores chicos.

Lo de las lámparas pongo 6 no?? puesto que va a llevar 70v

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 29, 2012)

orenes dijo:


> Conoces algún método para medir la ganancia de los transistores grandes?? es que yo tengo un polímetro que lleva lo de la ganancia pero solo valen para los transistores chicos.
> 
> Lo de las lámparas pongo 6 no?? puesto que va a llevar 70v
> 
> Saludos y gracias



El método para transistores grandes? Es de igual forma que los pequeños. Solo procura identificar bien B-C-E.

¿6 lámparas? No, solo lleva una en el primario del transformador. Una de 100W.

¿Ya leíste este tema? Seguro???

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Te recomiendo que lo leas Muy bien, y las dudas que tengas las coloques en ese mismo tema.

Saludos!


----------



## orenes (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya pero el problema que tengo es que el polímetro que tengo solo puedo meter transistores pequeños entonces e pensado en meter unas púas finas y enrollarlas en un cable y probar y mi duda es sino me dará error la lectura.

Ok, es que al principio ponía 6 lámparas de coche y después que si una lámpara de 25w  para hasta amplis de 100w y ya me había liado.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## orenes (Feb 29, 2012)

Otra pregunta, si soy un poco "pesao", el tierra del circuito donde lo conecto, a la fuente de alimentación o al chasis??

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 1, 2012)

orenes dijo:


> Otra pregunta, si soy un poco "pesao", el tierra del circuito donde lo conecto, a la fuente de alimentación o al chasis??
> 
> Saludos



La tierra de los circuitos va al punto medio del banco de condensadores. De ahí se deriva también hacia el chasis en una manera especial con tierra física.
A leer.

http://sound.westhost.com/project04.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2012)

orenes dijo:


> ...meter unas púas finas y enrollarlas en un cable y probar y mi duda es sino me dará error la lectura.


Se puede, no vas a tener problemas.
Sólo procurá no ponerle cables de 30m... Con unos chicotes (pedacitos de cable) cortitos (digamos que de hasta 10cm o cosa así) funciona perfecto.
Con cables más largos anda bien también, pero es más fácil y probable que aparezcan errores.

Saludos


----------



## orenes (Mar 1, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Se puede, no vas a tener problemas.
> Sólo procurá no ponerle cables de 30m... Con unos chicotes (pedacitos de cable) cortitos (digamos que de hasta 10cm o cosa así) funciona perfecto.
> Con cables más largos anda bien también, pero es más fácil y probable que aparezcan errores.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Cacho por la información


----------



## Stalwin (Mar 2, 2012)

se me recalienta una resistencia de 390 ohmios.................y no me da audio a la salida.............los transistores se me quemaron..................que puedo hacer para que ya me funcione.......

yo hice el amplificador como el de las imágenes de TUVOLEV y no me funcionaaaa................ayudenme en eso..........ya se me quemo un juego de transistores...................y una resistencia de 390 ohmios se me recalienta................q*UE* hago??????


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 2, 2012)

Stalwin dijo:


> se me recalienta una resistencia de 390 ohmios.................y no me da audio a la salida.............los transistores se me quemaron..................que puedo hacer para que ya me funcione.......



Que PCB usaste?
Fotos del montaje
Transistores que utilizaste
¿Colocaste algún remplazo en los transistores?

Para las pruebas siempre debes de usar una lámpara serie... claro lo dice el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos!


----------



## tupolev (Mar 2, 2012)

Mira este nuevo hilo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/melody-power-amplifier-70933/


----------



## orenes (Mar 2, 2012)

Te has fijado en poner bien las patas de los transistores en sus posiciones correctas, tienes algún cortocircuito y lo más importante has hecho el ajuste de Bias??

Saludos


----------



## friends (Mar 2, 2012)

Stalwin dijo:
			
		

> yo hice el amplificador como el de las imágenes de TUVOLEV y no me funcionaaaa................ayudenme en eso..........ya se me quemo un juego de transistores...................y una resistencia de 390 ohmios se me recalienta................q hago??????


Bueno amigo seria mejor pusieras fotos de tu ensamblaje para asi poder ver y acosejarte, lado cobre y dos o tres de lado de componentes, trata que sean lo mas nitidas posibles y veras que mas de uno te dara una o dos manos al respecto. Como anècdota propia te cuento que mi primer amplificador no funcionaba, revise,  lo volvi a revisar, lo megarevise, ultrareviseeeee  y nada,  cuando al final mi error no estaba en la placa del amplificador sino en la fuente... jeje. Esa experiencia me hizo que conociera al reves y derecho el circuito electronico, reemplazos de componentes y hasta saber sobre transistores falsificados. Saludos Friends.


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 1, 2012)

ok entonces este amplificador si funciona perfectamente lo armare en un modo super compacto y lo posteare ok..!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2012)

sektor8 dijo:


> ok entonces este amplificador si funciona perfectamente lo armare en un modo super compacto y lo posteare ok..!


Aquí tienes la opinion del colega Tupolev


tupolev dijo:


> _*Este amplificador lo monté hace 2 años, en las 2 versiones 200 y 400 w. Funciona muy bién los dos,*_ pero con el de 400 as de tener los MJ15003/15004 originales, por que si no se estropearán, debido a los 140 v que circulan por ellos (a mi me pasó en un canal que llevaba estos falsificados.Paso el enlace a la pagina donde los puse y con otro Nik.
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1056829#post1056829
> Saludos


Por aquí tienes el diseño del PCB
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/melody-power-amplifier-70933/

Si bien el diseño funciona y se encuentra bien documentado, *NO* es un buen "Primer" proyecto, requiere experiencia previa en armado, ¿ La tienes ?


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 3, 2012)

lo diseñe para usarlo con 2sc5200 y complemento... los arme en fibra y tengo u  pequeño problema a veces se calientan los tr de potencia pero a veces no? [reposo]... supongo a de ser por las bias pero no puedo calibrarlas  cuando mido el voltaje de caida en la resistencia a +-50 volt mide 42mV con resistencias de 0.33ohm cuando muevo el trimpot no varia para nada...  como puedo hacer ... subire una foto aunque no encuentro ninguna falla ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






cuanto deberia de medir entre el emisor y colector de el tr del bias mas o menos ? con la entrada enviada a tierra ... otra duda es si el bias se prueba con carga o sin carga? la salida de mi ampli tiene 75mV sin carga... bueno espero respuestas y muchas gracias.!





Stalwin dijo:


> se me recalienta una resistencia de 390 ohmios.................y no me da audio a la salida.............los transistores se me quemaron..................que puedo hacer para que ya me funcione.......
> 
> yo hice el amplificador como el de las imágenes de TUVOLEV y no me funcionaaaa................ayudenme en eso..........ya se me quemo un juego de transistores...................y una resistencia de 390 ohmios se me recalienta................q*UE* hago??????



a mi me paso lo mismo lo que hice fue verificar la parte de los transistores mas pequeños...!



fogonazo:

Si tengo la experiencia elaborando amplificadores ;cuando estaba en cuarto de secundaria arme uno de 100W; despues el año pasado arme otro de 400W estereo ahora quiero 800W al menos algo asi, aunque estoy usando 5200 y olo +-50 volt pero al menos obtener una buena potencia..


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 4, 2012)

ya ensamble el amplificador 

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/522843_378075535548948_100000395148066_1213000_1352976944_n.jpg

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/404029_378076168882218_100000395148066_1213001_1188053104_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/535452_378076678882167_100000395148066_1213002_491514146_n.jpg

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/561456_378076995548802_100000395148066_1213003_572822187_n.jpg

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/524081_378077292215439_100000395148066_1213004_1266088803_n.jpg


----------



## orenes (Abr 4, 2012)

Lo has podido calibrar ya bien??


----------



## SERGIOD (Abr 4, 2012)

sektor8 dijo:


> ya ensamble el amplificador
> 
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/522843_378075535548948_100000395148066_1213000_1352976944_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Que tal la calidad e sonido hay distorcion


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 4, 2012)

aun no lo termino me falta la calbracion espero hasta ahora la respuesta de quien me ayude con el tema de las bias... por que de sonar suena pero calienta..


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2012)

sektor8 dijo:


> aun no lo termino me falta la calbracion espero hasta ahora la respuesta de quien me ayude con el tema de las bias... por que de sonar suena pero calienta..



¿ Leíste este tema ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## crazysound (Abr 4, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que tal la calidad e sonido hay distorcion



Te felicito sektor8, muy buen pcb..!!! Serías tan amable de postearlo?

Tené cuidado con las falsificaciones.... Yo me cansé de tirar dinero sin saber cuál era el problema, hasta que leí el post de "transistores falsificados". 
También puede ser que no hayas puesto el tr de bias junto con los de potencia (en el mismo disipador). 

Saludos.....


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste este tema ?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/



si lo lei fogonazo pero como te digo aun no logro; cuando ajusto el pot no varia la corriente en la resistencia del colector... [revise los tr , el pot ...] siempre marca con respecto a la salida 42 mv y no varia pero si calientan mis tr de salida  no se que puede estar pasando... lei como 50 mil veces tu post y aun no encuentro la falla ese es en un canal dejame hasta el fin de semana para poder probar el otro lado del amplif.... 

psdtt en el mismo amplificador se encuentran los 2 canales por eso la placa es un tanto grande... 

ok terminado el aplificador lo posteare; este proyecto incluye otra serie de amplificadores en la misma caja para un hometeather 5.1 si alguien tiene informacion de como hacer uno de como 20W y un subwoofer de 90W[subwoofer de carro] o al menos ideas... de como hacer uno contando que la tarjeta de audio de mi pc es una 5.1 osea no es que quiera sacar mas lineas a partir de un 3.1 o 2.1 sino con una tarjeta de audio que me entrega todas las salidas separadas hacer una serie de ampificadores...[potencia de home teather]
con un subwoofer de carro espero respuestas... gracias...!





crazysound dijo:


> Te felicito sektor8, muy buen pcb..!!! Serías tan amable de postearlo?
> 
> Tené cuidado con las falsificaciones.... Yo me cansé de tirar dinero sin saber cuál era el problema, hasta que leí el post de "transistores falsificados".
> También puede ser que no hayas puesto el tr de bias junto con los de potencia (en el mismo disipador).
> ...



lo ultimo es nesesario ponerlo ahi? a mi no me calienta ese tr... ni un poco pero = le pondre un disipador...
gracias.. lo posteare cuando lo termine...



espero notificias hasta el fin de semana ya que voy ha crear [bueno existe ... ] a copiar este efecto y lo posteare.... se llevaran una gran sorpresa.. http://www.futureprolighting.com.ar/sitio/product.php?id_product=76


----------



## crazysound (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola sektor8, justamente s*e ubica con los tr finales* para regularle su corriente de reposo, no es para que no caliente él.

Saludos..


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 5, 2012)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola sektor8, justamente s*e ubica con los tr finales* para regularle su corriente de reposo, no es para que no caliente él.
> 
> Saludos..



saludos... 
disculpa no estendi a que te refireres? no nesesariamente tiene que ir ahi por que la diseñe en la placa desde ahi regula la corriente de reposo... a eso te referias? explicate...


saludos


----------



## Quercus (Abr 5, 2012)

sektor8 dijo:


> saludos...
> disculpa no estendi a que te refireres? no nesesariamente tiene que ir ahi por que la diseñe en la placa desde ahi regula la corriente de reposo... a eso te referias? explicate...
> 
> 
> saludos




  Hola sektor8, bonito diseña de PCB. 
  A lo que se refiere crazysound es:  Que lo diseñes donde/como lo diseñes ese transistor (el de bias en ambos circuitos) tiene que estar en contacto con el radiador donde están colocados los de potencia que se corresponden con el, para recibir el calor de estos y hacer su función. 
  Si lo diseñaste lejos de donde debe estar, pones unos cables y lo colocas junto a ellos (los de potencia) donde mejor reciba el calor de estos, si no es asi, no hara su función de regular el bias. 
  Primero haz esto y te aseguras de que todo esta como debe, después si todo sigue igual busca el fallo que posiblemente tengas, pues debe regular sin recibir calor, aunque esta regulación no se corresponderá con lo que el circuito demanda.
  Saludos


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 5, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola sektor8, bonito diseña de PCB.
> A lo que se refiere crazysound es:  Que lo diseñes donde/como lo diseñes ese transistor (el de bias en ambos circuitos) tiene que estar en contacto con el radiador donde están colocados los de potencia que se corresponden con el, para recibir el calor de estos y hacer su función.
> Si lo diseñaste lejos de donde debe estar, pones unos cables y lo colocas junto a ellos (los de potencia) donde mejor reciba el calor de estos, si no es asi, no hara su función de regular el bias.
> Primero haz esto y te aseguras de que todo esta como debe, después si todo sigue igual busca el fallo que posiblemente tengas, pues debe regular sin recibir calor, aunque esta regulación no se corresponderá con lo que el circuito demanda.
> Saludos


 
espera esto es cierto? funciona como un termistor? [es broma] ... no comprendo tiene que ver la temperatura? esa propiedad tiene el d 669? por lo que veo ese vias regula la corriente entre las bases de los tr ? no se como influye la temperatura?..por favor explicame...
saludos  gracias por tu expresion de mis diseños proximamente subire mas.. proyectos...


----------



## maxee (Abr 5, 2012)

Perdón pero mediste la corriente o el voltaje de reposo?


Otra cosa, tenia entendido que los tres diodos 1N4148 van en el disipador junto con los transistores de potencia. Pero ahora no se. Va el transistor del bias no mas?


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 5, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Perdón pero mediste la corriente o el voltaje de reposo?
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, tenia entendido que los tres diodos 1N4148 van en el disipador junto con los transistores de potencia. Pero ahora no se. Va el transistor del bias no mas?



la corriente en las resistencias del colector de los tr de potencia.. si a eso te refieres.

lo otro deberas estan seguros que genera tanta variacion cuando calienta?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2012)

Preguntale a Google o al buscador del foro por "deriva térmica" y puede que le creas a alguno de los muchos que ya te dijeron que montes en el disipador tanto los diodos como los transistores que tengas en el circuito de bias.

No es para refrigerarlos, sino para que su deriva térmica vaya junto con la de los transistores de salida y así evitar el (preguntale a Google/buscador del foro de nuevo) embalamiento térmico.

Si en tu diseño esos componentes no están en buen contacto con esas temperaturas, vas a tener problemas y muchos componentes quemados.

Saludos


----------



## sektor8 (Abr 5, 2012)

woow eso no lo sabia gracias... cacho.. 

los semiconductores son bastante sensible al calor ..


----------



## crazysound (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola de nuevo sektor8, al calentar el tr de bias - debido al calentamiento de los de potencia - conduce más. De esta forma disminuye su tensión Vce, bajando la excitación de los tr finales..

Algo así es el funcionamiento. Es decir, como bien dijeron los compañeros, si no lo montás en el disipador de los tr finales no cumpliría su función y se produciría el embalamiento térmico (más calor más corriente).

Saludos...

pd: fijate en la mayoría de los pcb's de amplificadores el tr de bias está junto con los de potencia.


----------



## javierjavier (May 26, 2012)

Hola al foro he realizado el PCB del amplificador y lo he probado y el sonido se escucha muy bien solo queria preguntar porque al desconectar este amplificador de la red eléctrica y a medida que se descargan los capacitores llega un punto en que el sonido va disminuyendo rápidamente pero se escucha como muy distorsionado y no se si es un problema eso ya que tengo otras potencias en las que esto no suele pasar. Espero que me puedan ayudar saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2012)

javierjavier dijo:


> Hola al foro he realizado el PCB del amplificador y lo he probado y el sonido se escucha muy bien solo queria preguntar porque al desconectar este amplificador de la red eléctrica y a medida que se descargan los capacitores llega un punto en que el sonido va disminuyendo rápidamente pero se escucha como muy distorsionado y no se si es un problema eso ya que tengo otras potencias en las que esto no suele pasar. Espero que me puedan ayudar saludos...



Lo que te ocurre es normal.
Agrega un protector de altavoces con desconexión inmediata ante el corte de suministro eléctrico. Puedes encontrar varios en el Foro


----------



## javierjavier (May 27, 2012)

Gracias fogonazo voy a buscar el protector


----------



## javierjavier (May 29, 2012)

hola al foro nuevamente  tengo una inquietud con respecto al amplificador melody de 400 watts. Cuando conecto el parlante y señal de audio a un volumen bajo, el amplificador funciona bien, pero cuando intento poner algo fuerte se escucha  como distorsionado y si subo un poco mas el volumen hace ruidos fuertes. Mi duda es si tengo inconvenientes en los transistores de salida o con algún componente de la placa, o si he regulado mal el pre-set del bias. Espero que me puedan ayudar. 
 Dejo fotos del amplificador


----------



## FELIBAR12 (May 30, 2012)

javierjavier dijo:


> hola al foro nuevamente  tengo una inquietud con respecto al amplificador melody de 400 watts. Cuando conecto el parlante y señal de audio a un volumen bajo, el amplificador funciona bien, pero cuando intento poner algo fuerte se escucha  como distorsionado y si subo un poco mas el volumen hace ruidos fuertes. Mi duda es si tengo inconvenientes en los transistores de salida o con algún componente de la placa, o si he regulado mal el pre-set del bias. Espero que me puedan ayudar.
> Dejo fotos del amplificador


Muy buen acabado!! las primeras fotos son dos amps en una sola placa? o es uno solo?

Muy posiblemente este en un valor muy bajo el preset,de tal manera que produce distorcion de cruce.La otra posibilidad es que estes alimentando los amps con menos de 70vdc por rama y eso produce dicho efecto en mayor medida.Lo ideal seria ajustar con un osciloscopio.Por mi parte experimento esas distorciones en un amplificador que construi cuando lo pongo a funcionar con 20 volts menos por rama.

Por otra parte,revisaste minimo 50 veces las placas? que no haya al reves,mal conectado,un componente que no sea del valor adecuado? los voltajes estan equilibrados? con y sin carga?


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2012)

Igual me sumo: ¿Que voltaje utilizas y que corriente de polarización tienes?

Otra que me gustaría saber es que es por lo que se ve en la foto, el transistor de BIAS, no está adosado a ningún disipador... Y ese es un gran error. En el diagrama, T10 es el transistor regulador bias. Al no tenerlo sensando la temperatura de los Tr´s finales, se corre el riesgo de quemar la etapa de salida por embalamiento térmico.







Saludos!


----------



## javierjavier (May 31, 2012)

Gracias , si tendría que conectar el transistor del bias con un disipador mas grande, las fotos son de la misma placa pero montada en la carcasa. Yo estoy alimentando el amplificador con 80 + 80 voltios, lo que si los transistores los BC... por lo menos los que conseguí me vinieron invertidos y tuve que cambiarlos de posición, lo que si en mi amplificador no calienta nada, no calienta ni la etapa de salida ni los transistores de exitacion. Al preset del bias lo regule para que me quede en cada transistor conociendo que la resistencia de emisor es de 0.22 ohms un voltaje de 7,7mV para que tenga una corriente de 35mA por transistor de salida. He medido con un tester y en todas las resistencias de emisor me da el mismo voltaje de 7,7mV. No se si hice bien este procedimiento, igual dejo el PCB de este amplificador que lo hice con PCB wizard para que la puedan ver


----------



## Tacatomon (May 31, 2012)

Lo que quise decir es que está mal que Q10 No esté adosado térmica-mente con los transistores de salida principales, Sensando el calor y reduciendo la corriente de polarización a medida que la temp. sube.

Fíjate de hacer la modificación de ponerlo junto al disipador principal.

Por lo de la calibración del bias, está excelente así. Me imagino que usaste el procedimiento que está en el foro.

Se agradece el aporte, saludos.


----------



## crazysound (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola javierjavier, te quedó muy lindo!

Hacele caso a tacatomón,* el tr de bias va junto a los de potencia, si o si!!!!*

Saludos.


----------



## javierjavier (Jun 1, 2012)

Gracias por las correcciones montare el transistor del bias con el disipador donde están los transistores de salida  tengo que modificar la placa y poner un conector para que salgan 3 cables que vayan al transistor del bias luego comento los resultados


----------



## javierjavier (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola nuevamente he realizado los cambios, en donde coloque el transistor del bias en el PCB lo quite y coloque un conector y coloque el transistor del BIAS en el disipador general donde estan los transistores de salida, luego de calibrarla la probé y suena muy bien  Gracias por las correcciones y la ayuda.
  Dejo una foto del ampli terminado saludos.


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 3, 2012)

javierjavier, lo ideal sería que para cada etapa monofónica uses un solo disipador, pues así el transistor de bias recibirá el calor producido por todos los transistores de potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2012)

javierjavier dijo:


> Hola nuevamente he realizado los cambios, en  donde coloque el transistor del bias en el PCB lo quite y coloque un  conector y coloque el transistor del BIAS en el disipador general donde  estan los transistores de salida, luego de calibrarla la probé y suena  muy bien  Gracias por las correcciones y la ayuda.
> Dejo una foto del ampli terminado saludos.



Que bueno que funcionó, enhorabuena.

Y, pues ya de ultima y con tiempo, seguiría la recomendación de Roberto Caldero ;D

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara (Jun 3, 2012)

Muy linda terminación javierjavier y por cierto me gusto mucho el pcb que has armado 
Espero que lo disfrutes 
Saludos


----------



## javierjavier (Jun 3, 2012)

Gracias por el consejo  con el tema de los disipadores se me hace muy difícil colocar un solo disipador para todos los transistores  porque aca donde vivo no se consiguen casi, el mas grande es el que he montado. Lo bueno es que al poner la potencia muy fuerte, se entibia un poco el disipador nomas y la estuve probando por mas de una hora y funciona muy bien y tiene una muy linda calidad de sonido. Espero que les sirva el PCB solo que el transistor de salida hay que quitarlo del PCB nada mas.


----------



## javierjavier (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola nuevamente queria comentrar y preguntar sobre un inconveniente que tuve con este amplificador. Al pasar un tiempo que lo llevo usando comenzo a hacer un ruido debil como si fuese interferencia. Trate de buscar la solucion y no pude encontrarla.El ruido hay veces que hace y otras que no pero el sonido se ecucha perfecto y no calienta nada. Le he puesto a la placa una chapa conectada a masa para evitar las señales paracitas pero el ruido sigue haciendo igual sobretodo cuando esta a un volumen muy muy bajo. Queria saber si alhuien me puede ayudar con este inconveniente ya que no se si es malo que haga ese ruido. No sabria si es por la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida ya que ya que estos los tengo trabajando con 35mA por transistor y en otro post decia que debia trabajar con 100mA. Yo segui la guia que esta en el foro para la calibracion del bias y no se si 100mA es demaciada corriente. Espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 22, 2012)

javierjavier dijo:


> Gracias , si tendría que conectar el transistor del bias con un disipador mas grande, las fotos son de la misma placa pero montada en la carcasa. Yo estoy alimentando el amplificador con 80 + 80 voltios, lo que si los transistores los BC... por lo menos los que conseguí me vinieron invertidos y tuve que cambiarlos de posición, lo que si en mi amplificador no calienta nada, no calienta ni la etapa de salida ni los transistores de exitacion. Al preset del bias lo regule para que me quede en cada transistor conociendo que la resistencia de emisor es de 0.22 ohms un voltaje de 7,7mV para que tenga una corriente de 35mA por transistor de salida. He medido con un tester y en todas las resistencias de emisor me da el mismo voltaje de 7,7mV. No se si hice bien este procedimiento, igual dejo el PCB de este amplificador que lo hice con PCB wizard para que la puedan ver



Seria mejor que lo subieras en formato pdf; seria mas facil para muchos compañeros que no tienen ese software.
PD: Tambien sube el pcb en espejo  y en tamaño real para hacerlo con el metodo de la plancha


----------



## orenes (Jun 23, 2012)

javierjavier, está muy currado el ampli, me gustaría preguntarte si el transformador lo has hecho tu o lo has comprado?? y si lo has comprado por cuanto te a salido de precio.

Saludos


----------



## javierjavier (Jun 26, 2012)

Hola nuevamente con respecto he resuelto mi problema era solo la calibración del bias ya que por cada transistor de salida los hago trabajar con 80mA un valor cercano a los 100mA que he leído en otro post que habla de la misma potencia y la verdad que hasta ahora no tengo problema alguno . Con respecto al PDF que me pidieron lo voy a tratar de hacer y con respecto al transformador no lo pude conseguir y lo hice manualmente solamente que este entrega ya rectificado 80 + 80 voltios. Saludos


----------



## Aris (Jul 11, 2012)

hola muy buenas a todos esta es mi melody 400w 10x10. adjunto el archivo .pcb para pcb wizard 3.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 11, 2012)

javierjavier dijo:


> Hola nuevamente con respecto he resuelto mi problema era solo la calibración del bias ya que por cada transistor de salida los hago trabajar con 80mA un valor cercano a los 100mA que he leído en otro post que habla de la misma potencia y la verdad que hasta ahora no tengo problema alguno . Con respecto al PDF que me pidieron lo voy a tratar de hacer y con respecto al transformador no lo pude conseguir y lo hice manualmente solamente que este entrega ya rectificado 80 + 80 voltios. Saludos



Estaré esperando los datos en pdf


----------



## Aris (Jul 16, 2012)

Porms= 0.6*(160V^2/(8RL))
Porms= 0.6*(25600/32)
Porms= 480W
ICQ= corriente de reposo
ICQ= ICpp/200
ICpp= Vopp/RL
Vopp= √(480W*8RL)
Vopp= √(480*32)
Vopp= 124V
ICpp= 124V/4Ω
ICpp= 31A
ICQ= 31A/200
ICQ= 155mA

esta corriente de reposo debe ser dividida por el numero de pares de transistores de salida.el circuito original melody 400w tiene 8 transistores 4 parejas esto seria 38.75ma que bien podria ajustarse a 40ma. por favor corrijanme si estoy mal gracias solo quiero aportar y despejar dudas .


----------



## javierjavier (Jul 25, 2012)

Aca subi los archivos en PDF del ampli espero que les sirva saludos


----------



## orenes (Jul 26, 2012)

javierjavier dijo:


> Aca subi los archivos en PDF del ampli espero que les sirva saludos



Le he estado echando un ojo y el circuito parece que está bien pero la cosa es que esta etapa no es estéreo sino más bien pseudo-estéreo porque solo utilizas una entrada de audio con dos salidas de altavoces, vamos en otras palabras es un mono con dos salidas de altavoz.
Para que sea estéreo hay que hacer dos placas.

Me gusta tu pcb y en cuanto tenga tiempo quiero hacerla.

Saludos


----------



## orenes (Jul 26, 2012)

javierjavier

Que amperaje consume el amplificador????


----------



## javierjavier (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola orenes, si el amplificador es mono solo que yo le puse 2 salidas porque lo conecto con dos parlantes de 8 ohms nada mas por eso las 2 salidas que seguramente abras visto. Con respecto al amperje que consme el amplificador no lo he medido pero la version de 400W a 8 ohms mas o menos consumiria unos 6 amperes por rama, en mi caso mi fuente entrega 80 + 80 voltios y 12 amperes. espero haberte ayudado, si me equivoque con algo por favor corrijanme. saludos

 Con respecto al PDF del amplificador no pude hacer que se vea mejor ni pude poner las pistas del lado contrario como me pidieron y hay que colocar el transistor del BIAS junto al disipador principal


----------



## simplespectro (Abr 14, 2013)

hola colega ya encontré tu problema del por que no te funciona fíjate en la rama positiva   tu colocaste un simbolo de 0 volts esa fue tu falla ya te subo una foto con la evidencia y la simulación arreglada saludos !!!!





cevv dijo:


> Necesito ayuda con la simulacion de este amplificador Melody de 400w... no se en que me equivoque pero no me funciona..
> Aca dejo el archivo para que me ayuden...
> Yo uso el Multisim 10.  Si alguien lo ha simulado con ese programa... por favor suban el archivo para guiarme...
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.



aquí te subo la foto con la evidencia del error que no te deja simular efectivamente  saludos a todos



aquí la foto con la simulación ya reparada ojo invertí lo colores para ver  los detalles


----------



## Cyrax (May 13, 2013)

Compañeros me tope con el PCB del Medoly  aquí lo dejo para los que les guste armar este amplificador, detalladamente al parecer esta correcto

A peticion del compañero cevv dejo el enlace original del Amplificador:

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=18821.0


----------



## cevv (May 13, 2013)

gracias compañero por compartir.. ya he armado este ampli antes, claro de manera modular, gracias a varios aportes del foro. y el ampli es espectacular.. puedes compartir el enlace original? saludos


----------



## simplespectro (May 13, 2013)

El esquema dice 400w a 8 pero la realidad es que es a 4 ohms segun el simulador con +/- 70 saca alrededor de 404 watts sobre una carga de 4 ohms y en 8 como unos 202 watts, yo aun no lo arme, es así estos alguien me sabe decir?



mira aqui te subo nuevamente la simulación para multisim 11 si mal y no se equivoca el simulador saca unos 400 Watts en 4 ohms y unos 200 Watts en 8 aprox! te dejo unos archivos mas aparte del de 400 con fotos


----------



## orenes (May 14, 2013)

Cuantos amperios consume el amplificador, es para tenerlo en cuenta para hacer el transformador.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2013)

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañeros me tope con el PCB del Medoly . . . ]



¿ Y el esquema de la protección ?


----------



## simplespectro (May 14, 2013)

Colega orenes !!!! El transformador para 400 watts en 4 Ohms Según El Simulador Unos (("""12 Amper""")) De Normal Un Minimo De 10 ; según los que saben serian unos 1.5 Amper Por Cada Transistor  De Salida jajajja Igual Fijate, Que Deje La Simulación En El Winrar De Arriba Con La Simulación Para Multisim 11 Entre Que Otros Circuitos Hermanos De Este Saludos


----------



## lguille (May 15, 2013)

buenas¡ ¿como andan tanto tiempo? ¿simplespectro en la foto "Melody de 400 W a 4 ohms.JPG", los numeros en azul sobre el ruteado del circuito, son las tenciones en esa parte del circuito? gracias


----------



## simplespectro (May 15, 2013)

lguille dijo:


> buenas¡ ¿como andan tanto tiempo? ¿simplespectro en la foto "Melody de 400 W a 4 ohms.JPG", los numeros en azul sobre el ruteado del circuito, son las tenciones en esa parte del circuito? gracias






Hola GUILLE mira los números en azul en realidad es el numero de componente nada mas ,chequea en el simulador de Multisim 11 que aya esta toda la data


----------



## lguille (May 15, 2013)

Bueno que lastima por que estoy con esta melody hace un buen tiempo y no hay caso de hacerla andar. 
Seguro algun componente esta generando la falla.
He cambiado todo 2 veces y nada.
Si alguien la tiene armada y que me pueda pasar algunos testaos se lo voy agradecer.
Al menos de las partes mas destacadas y asi ver si descubro el drama de este bichito.

Igual gracias SIMPLESPECTRO.


----------



## simplespectro (May 20, 2013)

lguille dijo:


> Bueno que lastima por que estoy con esta melody hace un buen tiempo y no hay caso de hacerla andar.
> Seguro algun componente esta generando la falla.
> He cambiado todo 2 veces y nada.
> Si alguien la tiene armada y que me pueda pasar algunos testaos se lo voy agradecer.
> ...



Hola Guille Mira El Amplificador Funciona Perfectamente de seguro algún componente u algún error en placa de echo e reparado una hace poco y otra similar de menor potencia y funciona perfectamente chequea bien todo recuerda que hay mucho componente de baja calidad dando vueltas por ay puede ser el problema pero tiene que salir andando el ampli funciona perfectamente por que no publicas fotos a ver si te podemos ayudar con el arranque del ampli
te envió mis saludos cordiales y mucha suerte !!hablamos!!


----------



## crazysound (May 21, 2013)

lguille dijo:


> Bueno que lastima por que estoy con esta melody hace un buen tiempo y no hay caso de hacerla andar.
> Seguro algun componente esta generando la falla.
> He cambiado todo 2 veces y nada.
> Si alguien la tiene armada y que me pueda pasar algunos testaos se lo voy agradecer.
> ...



Hola Iguille, yo también lo hice funcionar después de varias placas quemadas.

El problema que tuve fue que los tr de potencia eran truchos!!

Saludos..


----------



## Cyrax (May 21, 2013)

simplespectro dijo:


> hola colega ya encontré tu problema del por que no te funciona fíjate en la rama positiva tu colocaste un simbolo de 0 volts esa fue tu falla ya te subo una foto con la evidencia y la simulación arreglada saludos !!!!
> 
> aquí te subo la foto con la evidencia del error que no te deja simular efectivamente  saludos a todos
> 
> ...


 
Compañero simplespectro, gracias por compartir tu simulación tengo una pregunta en tu simulación la amplitud del generador es de 2Vp (2 Voltios Pico) no te parece que es mucho, porque si tenemos una amplitud de 240mVp digamos que una normal (240 milivoltios Pico) a 1KHZ da una potencia de 5.8W en tu simulación un tope seria de 840 mVp y solo genera 72W, estas seguro que la simulación y el amplificador va estupendo corrigiendo el error que dices.


----------



## simplespectro (May 21, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero simplespectro, gracias por compartir tu simulación tengo una pregunta en tu simulación la amplitud del generador es de 2Vp (2 Voltios Pico) no te parece que es mucho, porque si tenemos una amplitud de 240mVp digamos que una normal (240 milivoltios Pico) a 1KHZ da una potencia de 5.8W en tu simulación un tope seria de 840 mVp y solo genera 72W, estas seguro que la simulación y el amplificador va estupendo corrigiendo el error que dices.



Hola Colega Cyrax y la verdad que este Amplificador es como la Cerveza De Boca Ancha :babear: jajaja tiene La Boca Grande Y Da Muchas Alegrías, si a mi me pareció también que era mucho La Señal De Entrada, pero la Realidad que en forma Física, Si Se Come Los 2 vp a La Entrada ,es mas lo conecte a mi mixer que tiene dos tipos de señales de salida tipo (RCA) y TIPO (XLR) canon y me resulto mejor con La (XLR)  que con La RCA, La Señal RCA no Le Daba Abasto Para Amplificar Al Máximo Al Amplificador (Ovio , Puse Un Pre Amplificador Con Señal Balanceada Para Adaptar La Entrada Del Mismo Para SU Buen Funcionamiento),hay que fabricarle un buen pre amplificador que estregue esos 2 Vp con buena respuesta, en amplificadores de alto poder es normal este tipo de sensibilidad por ello te recomiendo que hagas un buen pre amplificador con señal balanceada para sacarle todo el PODER a La Cerveza :babear: jajaja Digo Al Amplificador!! bueno cualquier cosa seguimos hablando que sigan los éxitos!!


----------



## lguille (May 21, 2013)

Bueno gracias por las respuestas.

Estuve comparando la simulación del multisim con el testeo de mi placa, la parte del PRE esta bien, pero a partir del primer driver 2sb, 2sd y los tip en las bases tengo entre 18V a 20V y el simulador me da en las mismas zonas 1.8V.

El circuito anda y no se quema ni levanta temperatura pero al probarla sin los tr de potencia, ¿tendría que darme a bajo vol. algo de audio y después se pondría como saturado?, y no logro nada de audio.

Al poner los tr (casi seguro falsos) se escucha, pero saturado el audio.
Ahora me tengo que ir por unos días a trabajar y no voy a poder responder, pero les dejo unas fotos para que vayan viendo.

Tengo un video pero no puedo subirlo ya que es muy grande.

Fíjense en mi perfil los mensajes que he puesto sobre esto así entienden mejor el problema.

Gracias y asta dentro de unos días......


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2013)

¿Por que no los remplazas por MJE340/MJE350 o ya de perdida TIP41/42?

Yo ya no confío en transistores japoneses hoy en día...

Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Cyrax (May 22, 2013)

Compañeros aporto la Simulación completa en Multisim, del Amplificador Melody funcionando estupendamente, le hice unos buenos ajustes, corregí unas pequeñas cosas y la ganancia quedo perfecta 

Potencia Eficaz: 405W √
THD: 0.1%
Amplitud: 292mVp √ va como el viento.
Frecuencia: 1KHz.
Bias: Fijas

Perdon Corrigo es Melody  bueno cualquiera se equivoca

Contraseña del Archivo: Cyrax


----------



## simplespectro (May 22, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros aporto la Simulación completa en Multisim, del Amplificador Medoly funcionando estupendamente, le hice unos buenos ajustes, corregí unas pequeñas cosas y la ganancia quedo perfecta
> 
> Potencia Eficaz: 405W √
> THD: 0.1%
> ...



hola winrar que tien lo lo puedo abrir al formato de adentro que software es?


----------



## Cyrax (May 22, 2013)

simplespectro dijo:


> hola winrar que tien lo lo puedo abrir al formato de adentro que software es?


 
Compañero como lo indique, la simulación esta en Multisim 12, es el mismo software que tu manejas Contraseña es:

Cyrax 

Sin espacios y con la primera letra en Mayúscula.


----------



## simplespectro (May 22, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero como lo indique, la simulación esta en Multisim 12, es el mismo software que tu manejas Contraseña es:
> 
> Cyrax
> 
> Sin espacios y con la primera letra en Mayúscula.





hola Cyrax de casualidad puede ser que el Multisim 11 no logre abrirlo?, por que ya lo extraje pero no me deja reproducir , no me lo reconoce sera que lo puedes subir de nuevo junto con el archivo del historial a ver si logro reproducir desde ya gracias


----------



## Cyrax (May 23, 2013)

simplespectro dijo:


> hola Cyrax de casualidad puede ser que el Multisim 11 no logre abrirlo?, por que ya lo extraje pero no me deja reproducir , no me lo reconoce sera que lo puedes subir de nuevo junto con el archivo del historial a ver si logro reproducir desde ya gracias


 
Compañero no tengo esa versión anterior esta diseñado en Multisim 12, pues aquí te lo adjunto sin contraseña, mira si te abre o te tocara que actualices tu Multisim, también con el diagrama que adjunte PDF, puedes modificar  tu simulación


----------



## simplespectro (May 23, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero no tengo esa versión anterior esta diseñado en Multisim 12, pues aquí te lo adjunto sin contraseña, mira si te abre o te tocara que actualices tu Multisim, también con el diagrama que adjunte PDF, puedes modificar  tu simulación



Gracias Cyrax Pero No Lo Abre Tendré Que Bajar La Nueva Versión igual Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## lguille (May 23, 2013)

> ¿Por que no los remplazas por MJE340/MJE350 o ya de perdida TIP41/42?
> 
> Yo ya no confío en transistores japoneses hoy en día...
> 
> Saludos al foro!!!


Ya lo hice y nada es exactamente lo mismo. 

Es mas cambie de marca, proovedor y uno a uno todos los transistores de la placa y teste todo lo demas mil veces al menos y nada. Igual gracias

Estoy complicado con los horarios.




> Hola Guille Mira El Amplificador Funciona Perfectamente


si me imagino que si pero esta no quiere dar el brazo a torcer. gracias tambien

estoy casi seguro que es un drama muy dificil de encontrar o una pabada 

bueno nos vemos y suerte


----------



## crazysound (May 23, 2013)

Parece que te falta ina resistencia y un capacitor de entrada.. 

Saludos..


----------



## lguille (May 23, 2013)

ahora si veo.. no esa foto es de antes de terminarla. 
La puse para que se vea la placa de abajo, capas este algun ruteado mal y no me doy cuenta
Ahora esta terminada completa


----------



## crazysound (May 23, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, pusiste la entrada a masa?


----------



## lguille (May 23, 2013)

si para calibrar la salida (que no me acuerdo como se le llama ahora)
el bias hay lo busque


----------



## crazysound (May 24, 2013)

Iguille, medí la tensión en la resistencia de 180ohm/1W de donde se toman las bases de los tr de potencia. Ahí tiene que haber 1,4V aprox., que es la tensión para polarizar éstos.

Saludos..


----------



## lguille (May 24, 2013)

Buenas estos días estoy de suerte en casa....

En esa R en los extremos a masa tengo 17V y de caída de tensión tengo 250mV......

En todo el resto de los tr de los drive tanto base como emisor tengo también 17V

Eso es lo raro y hasta base del primer drive (2SD y 2SB) que viene de los BC 5x6 tengo 59V

La fuente esta en 61 clavados de ambas rama en la fuente, conectada o no al circuito

Lo tengo con un foco de 60W en serie a la entrada del trafo, y prende fuerte carga los condensadores, y se baja a casi no prender el filamento.


----------



## simplespectro (May 25, 2013)

HOla Guille !!! acá te dejo un par de fotos de que funciona el ampli y también te dejo nuevamente la simulacion para multisim 11 en el winrar para que vuelva a re chequear todo,& ordenado los nombres de los componentes así se te es mas fácil identificarlos y para que nos digas en los lugares donde tenes los problemas!! vamos que tiene que salir Andando el tu Ampli


----------



## lguille (May 25, 2013)

Buenas y si tiene que andar pero no hallo el punto.

Bueno en el tr Q10 en el plano tendria que tener de un lado +1.4 y en el otro -1.4 que es lo que polariza los tr de potencia como dice crazysound, pero hay tengo (+)17 de ambos lados ósea colector y emisor del Q10....

Bien ahora si yo le pongo un R de 30MΩ (y hay presten atención) despues de las R de 150Ω(R13 y 14) y R16(a colector y base de Q5 y Q7) del lado (-) del tr Q10 baja asta 0 y se va al (-) pero aumenta tanto el V que me quema el tip y por consiguiente los Tr de potencia.......(Foto R30M)

Bien teste todo para saber que no este una soldadura mal una pista cortada (las estañe todas) una R mal o abierta y todo lo que se les ocurra y nada todo bien.....
ahora el condensador no polarizado (C7) que funcion cumple, no lo se....

Pregunta: ¿yo lo arme con los BC 556 y BC546 hay y ustedes lo tienen con BC557 y BC547? 
¿Es lo mismo o casi no?

Bueno jugando a ser electrónico en el multisim probé que se genere la misma falla, y sin querer encontré esto. (Foto "reforma melody") 

Potencia 413 W
            10.172 A
            40.687 V

Se le puede sacar mas todavía pero se pone inestable me parece.
Vean Uds. haber que pasa.

Les dejo fotos de las 2 cosas y si tienen a mano una brújula por que estoy perdidísimo
Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2013)

Mas pistas...












Mas o menos 600W. Noten cuanta potencia pide de entrada...

Falta un par mas de transistores de salida, para mantener mas seguridad en la etapa de salida. Soberana potencia, bastante disipación de calor, sisi... una gran etapa de potencia.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## simplespectro (May 26, 2013)

HOla Guille Mira Te Cuento Mi Experiencia con el melody yo lo tengo armado tal cual el de la simulación del multisim 11 y funciona perfecto con los BC 547 / BC557 eso es lo de menos supuesta mente los BC 546 /BC556 son mejores  si no me equivoco ,te hago un comentario de casualidad no tendrás alguna fuga de los transistores de potencia?(o sea me refiero si por ay se  quedo alguna mica aislante dañada o buje de los tornillos tocando algo del disipador y esto te este tirando abajo el arranque por que me a pasado a mi y tuve que cambiar y aislar todo un poco mejor , tengo otra version de menor potencia que repare hace dos semanas que en vez de los transistores (en la version de 400 watts) , Q5,Q6,Q7 yQ8  esta otra version lleva un diodo Zener de 24 volts 1 w en cada rama y funsiona perfecto ahora te lo subo quisas te sirva de algo


----------



## lguille (May 28, 2013)

Buenas. 

Simplespectro no tengo puesto los tr de potencia ya que no consigo nada como la gente che, son todos re truchos.

Pero igual la falla esta en la parte de PRE o de drive ya que al testear me da mal del lado (-) y el sonido era saturado de entrada PERO Al poner el dedometro (dedo toqueton de plaquetas) y puentear la R de 22K (R17) con la de 150Ω (R19) del lado (+) que en el impreso estan una al lado de la otra, se corregía y el sonido era excelente asta que volaban los tip.

al puentear hay donde te digo en colector del BD 669 (el primero del lado negativo) baja de +17 asta los -40 o -50V y hay Bay Bay tip 41c.

Lo que no entiendo es por que se descentra la tensión hacía el lado (-). 
Los tr estan al tester todos bien y el rateado igual al plano tuyo…..

En el trabajo tengo un compañero que dice que si lo arregla le pago el asado…
Y bueno todo sea por la melody jaja

Después les cuento que paso con el asado..........


----------



## simplespectro (May 29, 2013)

pregunta de casualidad el punto medio del transformador de la fuente de alimentación(transformador) esta bien soldado? y el puente de diodo están bien soldados? por que te cuento una anecdota hace tiempo ya arme un ampli de 70 watts R.M.S y la fuente tenia el punto medio del transformador en falso contacto y el puente de diodo con terminales "supuesta mente bien apretado" pero con falsos contactos y se me caía la tensión negativa y volaba el ampli solucione , reemplazando los terminales del puente de diodo por una buena soldadura y re soldando bien el punto medio del transformador capas venga algo por ay.,en mi ampli yo en vez de los tip 41 y 42 tengo los famosos TIP31 y TIP32 y que te parese ponerle los MJE15032 y MJE15033 en vez de estos?
Mira aca te dejo un link ( http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=988 ) donde hay un hermano del melody pero de 700 watts y usa los MJE15032 y MJE15033 mira en el circuito capas encontras alguna ayuda


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 1, 2013)

lguille dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Simplespectro no tengo puesto los tr de potencia ya que no consigo nada como la gente che, son todos re truchos.
> 
> ...



Ese es el diseño de *Melody* de* Tupolev* tendrías que buscar en el foro seguro y tienen arreglo por lo que te recomiendo que uses el buscador *Suerte * 





simplespectro dijo:


> pregunta de casualidad el punto medio del transformador de la fuente de alimentación(transformador) esta bien soldado? y el puente de diodo están bien soldados? por que te cuento una anecdota hace tiempo ya arme un ampli de 70 watts R.M.S y la fuente tenia el punto medio del transformador en falso contacto y el puente de diodo con terminales "supuesta mente bien apretado" pero con falsos contactos y se me caía la tensión negativa y volaba el ampli solucione , reemplazando los terminales del puente de diodo por una buena soldadura y re soldando bien el punto medio del transformador capas venga algo por ay.,en mi ampli yo en vez de los tip 41 y 42 tengo los famosos TIP31 y TIP32 y que te parese ponerle los MJE15032 y MJE15033 en vez de estos?
> Mira aca te dejo un link ( http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=988 ) donde hay un hermano del melody pero de 700 watts y usa los MJE15032 y MJE15033 mira en el circuito capas encontras alguna ayuda



Mejor es tenerlo en el foro ya que después se pierde la información:


----------



## Denmas (Sep 13, 2013)

Traté de diseñar el PCB Melody 400W
Saludos,
Denmas


----------



## simplespectro (Sep 14, 2013)

Denmas dijo:


> Traté de diseñar el PCB Melody 400W
> Saludos,
> Denmas



Muy Buenoooo!!! excelente diseño ahora habrá que ponerse a montarlo y a que arranque!
 sera que puedes subir el diseño para el método de la plancha así no armamos 
o sea la imagen al normal del lado de cobre y reflejado desde ya gracias!!


----------



## dark089 (May 22, 2014)

hola amigos me surgió un problema al terminar de armar este amplificador lo hice con la placa que posteo el amigo tupelov mi problema es que el amplificador lo estoy montando con solo 2 transistores ala salida 2 del lado positivo y 2 de lado negativo y el amplificador funciona tengo media hora con el funcionando bien pero el audio es muy bajo diría que algunos 50 watts y se me hacen mucho de principio pensé que era mi fuente que era muy poco voltaje coloque otra fuente mas grande es de 70 0 70 y aun asi se escucha igual no se que pueda estar pasando por favor alguien díganme que podría ser ya cheque resistencias, transistores de salida solo coloque 3 capacitores diferentes ya que no encuentro capacitores de dicho voltaje, el capacitor de 100 uf a 100v y los de 1000uf a 100v, y el de 47uf np, esos son los 3 componentes que no son iguales al del circuito pero no creo que venga por hay el problema ,en ves de el de 100 uf le coloque (300uf) y del de 1000 (520uf) y del 47 uno (22uf) este de 47uf primeramente le tenia con 2 de 22 en serie pero aun así no funciono a si que puse uno solo de 22
en corrientes de bias tengo .005v /.22 es igual a mas o menos 0.022ma mas o menos creo que es un poco bajo pero aun así funciona alguien me podría decir de donde podría estar que este el problema
saludos

 dejo el diseño de la placa la cual uso


----------



## simplespectro (May 24, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> hola amigos me surgió un problema al terminar de armar este amplificador lo hice con la placa que posteo el amigo tupelov mi problema es que el amplificador lo estoy montando con solo 2 transistores ala salida 2 del lado positivo y 2 de lado negativo y el amplificador funciona tengo media hora con el funcionando bien pero el audio es muy bajo diría que algunos 50 watts y se me hacen mucho de principio pensé que era mi fuente que era muy poco voltaje coloque otra fuente mas grande es de 70 0 70 y aun asi se escucha igual no se que pueda estar pasando por favor alguien díganme que podría ser ya cheque resistencias, transistores de salida solo coloque 3 capacitores diferentes ya que no encuentro capacitores de dicho voltaje, el capacitor de 100 uf a 100v y los de 1000uf a 100v, y el de 47uf np, esos son los 3 componentes que no son iguales al del circuito pero no creo que venga por hay el problema ,en ves de el de 100 uf le coloque (300uf) y del de 1000 (520uf) y del 47 uno (22uf) este de 47uf primeramente le tenia con 2 de 22 en serie pero aun así no funciono a si que puse uno solo de 22
> en corrientes de bias tengo .005v /.22 es igual a mas o menos 0.022ma mas o menos creo que es un poco bajo pero aun así funciona alguien me podría decir de donde podría estar que este el problema
> saludos
> 
> dejo el diseño de la placa la cual uso




puede ser queno le estes entregando un buen nivel de entrada este ampli se come como 1.5 volt de entrada RMS fijate si el pre tiene aguante para la boca del ampli


----------



## dark089 (May 24, 2014)

podría ser horita lo pruebo con uno que tengo aquí  o tu que pre me recomiendas algo sencillo nada mas para la prueba y descartar eso problema no creo que los transistores sea el problema yo utilizo 4 transistores 2sa1303 y 2sc3284 y a mi ver no creo que poniendo mas transistores llegue a mas potencia sin con 4 son mas o menos 50 watts cuando debería ser al menos unos 180 bueno es mi opinión como quiera tengo otros transistores probare con ellos
 saludos


----------



## simplespectro (May 24, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> podría ser horita lo pruebo con uno que tengo aquí  o tu que pre me recomiendas algo sencillo nada mas para la prueba y descartar eso problema no creo que los transistores sea el problema yo utilizo 4 transistores 2sa1303 y 2sc3284 y a mi ver no creo que poniendo mas transistores llegue a mas potencia sin con 4 son mas o menos 50 watts cuando debería ser al menos unos 180 bueno es mi opinión como quiera tengo otros transistores probare con ellos
> saludos




y lo mejor es que le coloques  un pre amplificador  de señal balanceada con eso debe anda bien

aquí te dejo uno que anda excelente! es de señal balanceada a no balanceada con control de volumen


----------



## dark089 (May 25, 2014)

gracias amigo mañana le coloco otros transistores y armo una parte del preamplificador ya que ese es estéreo y no veo el caso de armarlo todo para una simple prueba
 saludos


----------



## simplespectro (May 25, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> gracias amigo mañana le coloco otros transistores y armo una parte del preamplificador ya que ese es estéreo y no veo el caso de armarlo todo para una simple prueba
> saludos



Creo que tengo la solución a tu problema, mira el item #207 de la pagina anterior N°11, donde el colega CIRAX ,hace mas sensible al ampli y logra un buen rendimiento del mismo, de seguro cambiando algunas resistencias del pre de entrada del ampli (driver) logras una mejor sensibilidad, así puedes sacarle un buen provecho a tu ampli chequea esa info.


----------



## dark089 (May 27, 2014)

hola que tal amigo simplespectro te cuento que ya mire la modificación del amigo en la pagina ll el N#207 pero no entiendo algunas cosas como no encuentro el pot de corriente de vías y algunas otras cosas que no me acuerdo muy bien creo que son muchas modificaciones

 te cuento una buena noticia al parece que ya eche a volar a este pájaro, te comento que estaba dando vuelta y vueltas en la cama por la noche y decidí desmontar toda las piezas darle una buena limpieza ala placa por que tenia un poco de oxido ya que tenia esta placa hecha con unos pocos componentes soldados esperando ser terminado y ahora que me decidí a comprar los componentes faltantes me salio esa falla, al termina de comprobar nuevamente transistor por transistor, resistencia por resistencia diodos etc en fin todo para no hacerlo muy largo esto dos capacitores los tenia mal, coloque unos usados de unos amplificadores de desecho que tengo aquí y funciono mañana que le coloque al menos 3 pares de transistores de salida y un pre te comento como como suena.

 dejando eso aparte ya leí el pos de calibración del amigo tupelov unas 10 veces tal vez o mas ya de tanto ni recuerdo bueno y me salieron algunas dudas de la calibración y de otras medidas

 1. cuanto unos 0.010 v para asi tener uno 45ma en la corriente eso estaría bien o no

 2. el amigo @crazysound en la pagina 11 de este mismo pos con el # 218 dice que en la resistencia de 180 ohm a 1w debe de tener un voltaje mas o menos de 1.4v y yo recuerdo que cuando mi amplificador tenia un mas o menos ese voltaje pero ahorita tengo 1.05

 saludos y seguimos dando duro a este amplificador


----------



## crazysound (May 28, 2014)

Hola dark089, la tensión que medís está en el límite para que se enciendan los tr de salida. Tendrías que medir todas las R's de emisor..

Saludos..


----------



## simplespectro (May 28, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> hola que tal amigo simplespectro te cuento que ya mire la modificación del amigo en la pagina ll el N#207 pero no entiendo algunas cosas como no encuentro el pot de corriente de vías y algunas otras cosas que no me acuerdo muy bien creo que son muchas modificaciones
> 
> te cuento una buena noticia al parece que ya eche a volar a este pájaro, te comento que estaba dando vuelta y vueltas en la cama por la noche y decidí desmontar toda las piezas darle una buena limpieza ala placa por que tenia un poco de oxido ya que tenia esta placa hecha con unos pocos componentes soldados esperando ser terminado y ahora que me decidí a comprar los componentes faltantes me salio esa falla, al termina de comprobar nuevamente transistor por transistor, resistencia por resistencia diodos etc en fin todo para no hacerlo muy largo esto dos capacitores los tenia mal, coloque unos usados de unos amplificadores de desecho que tengo aquí y funciono mañana que le coloque al menos 3 pares de transistores de salida y un pre te comento como como suena.
> 
> ...



tu circuito tiene bias? mmm tienes el esquema para subirlo así lo vemos o alguna foto? chequea en items anteriores esta la simulación para Multisim  a si lo simulas y terminas con algunas dudas del mismo te párese? un abrazo hablamos!! sube el esquema no te olvides o algunas fotos asi te damos una mano


----------



## Bilbon (Ago 13, 2014)

Este Melody 400 funciona em 2 ohms?


----------

